# Cuxhaven



## anguilla 320

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich bin vom 1-8 Oktober in Cuxhaven 
was kann ich dort an Fisch erwarten
ein paar Antworten wären nett.

Gruß Anguilla#6


----------



## hotte50

*AW: Cuxhaven*

na Plattfische natürlich....

ich meine ja nur....wenn Du deine Frage in der Rubrik Plattfische postest.....:q


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Hotte wenn du mehr weißt
Info wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß Detlef:l


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin, kommt darauf an wo Du genau Angeln möchtest.Mehr im Hafengebiet oder am Strand zwischen Cuxhaven und Otterndorf.Die Plattfische kannst Du fast überall gleich gut fangen und der beste Köder ist dafür der Wattwurm.
Wenn du mehr im Hafen Angeln möchtest, fängst an den richtigen Stellen evtl noch Stinte  und die ersten Wittlinge. 
Wenn du noch spezielle Fragen hast, frag. Wir Angeln selber noch bis ca. November auf Plattfische.
Gruß aus cux
olaf


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*



roterneon schrieb:


> Moin, kommt darauf an wo Du genau Angeln möchtest.Mehr im Hafengebiet oder am Strand zwischen Cuxhaven und Otterndorf.Die Plattfische kannst Du fast überall gleich gut fangen und der beste Köder ist dafür der Wattwurm.
> Wenn du mehr im Hafen Angeln möchtest, fängst an den richtigen Stellen evtl noch Stinte  und die ersten Wittlinge.
> Wenn du noch spezielle Fragen hast, frag. Wir Angeln selber noch bis ca. November auf Plattfische.
> Gruß aus cux
> olaf



Was wären die richtigen Stellen im Hafen?
Ich kenne den Hafenrecht gut.

Gruß Anguilla:vik:


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

zur zeit "neuer lentzkai" und der "helgoland kai". wo wir auch gerne angeln ist altenbrucher strand.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Altenbrucherstrand da ist doch Brandungsangeln angesagt! 
Wie nahe komme ich mit meinen PKW an den Strand?


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

am strandhaus parken und 5 min laufen, rechts vom strandhaus den deich runter bis zu den 2 leuchttürmen, der eine steht im wasser. genau dort fischen wir auf plattis.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hollo Rotrenon
hast du etwas aus Cuxhaven zuerzählen?
Wie sieht es mit den Fängen aus?

Gruß Detlef#h


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hiho, die fänge normal. wir waren gestern auch wieder am lentzkai. in 4 std 9 butt 2 schöne aale ( einer knapp 680g) und ein paar sehr sehr kleine dorsche ( die schwimmen auch wieder). ich glaube der größte von den dorschen war 30cm.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*



roterneon schrieb:


> hiho, die fänge normal. wir waren gestern auch wieder am lentzkai. in 4 std 9 butt 2 schöne aale ( einer knapp 680g) und ein paar sehr sehr kleine dorsche ( die schwimmen auch wieder). ich glaube der größte von den dorschen war 30cm.



Petri zu den fängen ich melde mich wieder.

Gruß Anguilla#h


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo roterneon,

mit welchen Ködern habt ihr die Erfolge denn Feiern können ? 

Gruß,

Blink*


----------



## Aalkoenig

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wo ist denn der neue Lentzkai??


Gruss Aalkoenig :vik:


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

alles auf wattwurm. 
auf tauwurm und krabben haben wir die letzten wochen nur stinte gefangen. wenn nur das olle buddeln im watt nicht immer sein müßte, aber kaufen ist doch zu teuer
paternoster , 2 aalhaken gr. 1, 200g birnenblei pro rute


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

der neue lentzkai? am amerikahafen , grenzt an den alten lentzkai, 200m rechts hinter dem zollgebäude , richtung steubenhöft


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo roterneon
Kann man in Cuxhaven Wattwürmer kaufen und wenn
ja wo?#c

Gruß Anguilla#h


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

man kaaaaaaaaaaaaaann sie kaufen( mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt), auf vorbestellung. nur viel viel viel zu teuer.
bei dm - zeiten waren es 30 pf/ stck. heute 20 cent. bei 4 ruten/a 2 haken* 6std * kontrolle = ca. 200 wattis pro angeln.
das ist zu teuer.wir brauchen so viele wegen den wollhandkrabben, ewig haken blank.
selbst graben, oder sag mir bescheid und wir gehen zusammen graben, bis sowieso ständig am angeln


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*



roterneon schrieb:


> man kaaaaaaaaaaaaaann sie kaufen( mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt), auf vorbestellung. nur viel viel viel zu teuer.
> bei dm - zeiten waren es 30 pf/ stck. heute 20 cent. bei 4 ruten/a 2 haken* 6std * kontrolle = ca. 200 wattis pro angeln.
> das ist zu teuer.wir brauchen so viele wegen den wollhandkrabben, ewig haken blank.
> selbst graben, oder sag mir bescheid und wir gehen zusammen graben, bis sowieso ständig am angeln


Das Problem ist  meine Knie sind im Eimer ich bringe wenn ich
nach Cuxtown komme bringe ich 150 mit aber ab Donnertag brauche ich
neue ich würde dir 20 Cent pro bezahlen wenn du welche mit
bringst wie gesagt ich bin ab 01.10-08.10 bei euch wir
müßen das noch abstimmen ich bin auch bereit mehr zubezahlen

Gruß Anguilla:m


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

würde doch reichen wenn du sie einsammelst. mein angelkumpel hat nen kaputten rücken, ich grabe er sammelt ein. in 1,5 std haben wir mehr als genug zusammen.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*



roterneon schrieb:


> würde doch reichen wenn du sie einsammelst. mein angelkumpel hat nen kaputten rücken, ich grabe er sammelt ein. in 1,5 std haben wir mehr als genug zusammen.


Meine Beweglichkeit sieht so aus 50 m gehen 1 Minute 
stehen verstehst du was ich meine also ich muß
da bei bleiben ich zahle auch mehr als 20 Cent.

Gruß Detlef#6


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,

ja das buddeln ist sehr mühsam. Momentan ist die Tide auch nicht gerade ideal, es sei denn man buddelt am vorabend .

Die letzten male wo ich los war, hatte ich immer eine magere ausbeute beim wattwürmer buddeln.Früher war alles so einfach |supergri

Krabben waren sind eine günstigere und schnellere Variante, oder auch Stintfetzen, aber wenn es zurzeit so überragend auf Wattwurm beisst, sollte man sich das nochmal überlegen, die Forke nicht doch zu schwingen |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Blink ich würde mich auch über Stinte
als Angelbeute freuen aber sind auch in Cuxtown
zu zeit andere Fische wie Wittlinge vermehrt da.

Gruß Anguilla#h


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Olaf darf man 4 Ruten in Cuxhaven benutzen?

Gruß Detlef:m


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

jepp, ich angel mit 5 ruten und eine 6. auf meerforelle oder hornhecht.
kontrollen gibts keine. da der hafen zu land niedersachsen gehört und die wasserschutzpolizei aus hamburg ist. die einzigen die immer nerven ist die bundespolizei. die wollen immer wissen was gerade gefangen wird ( die angeln selber , mit bis zu 6 ruten). einige europäische mitbewohner angeln auch mit bis zu 10 ruten (aus dem südeuropäischen raum)


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Sind die Hornhechte denn immer noch da ?

Ich hab auch gehört das vereinzelnt sogar Meerforellen gefangen wurden, hattest du denn auch schon erfolg ?

gruß

blink*


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

nein der hornhecht ist wieder weg. die meeforellen sind das ganze jahr da. sie beißen halt nur schlecht. ich habe nur 6 stück in 2007 gefangen ( habe auch nur eine rute für nebenbei auf diese arten liegen). ich freu mich halt wahnsinnig wenn dort mal was dran ist aber mein lieblingsangeln bleibt dort auf die fische ,die dort auf grund zu fangen sind


----------



## Aalkoenig

*AW: Cuxhaven*



roterneon schrieb:


> man kaaaaaaaaaaaaaann sie kaufen( mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt), auf vorbestellung. nur viel viel viel zu teuer.
> bei dm - zeiten waren es 30 pf/ stck. heute 20 cent. bei 4 ruten/a 2 haken* 6std * kontrolle = ca. 200 wattis pro angeln.
> das ist zu teuer.wir brauchen so viele wegen den wollhandkrabben, ewig haken blank.
> selbst graben, oder sag mir bescheid und wir gehen zusammen graben, bis sowieso ständig am angeln




Kannst du mir bitte mitteilen, wo ich sie erwerben kann


gruss Aalkoenig :vik:


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

zuletzt hat er sie verkauft. ob er sie noch im sortiment hat weiß ich nicht aus dem kopf. preis war mal 20 cent das stück. ansonsten mußt mir bescheid sagen.
Strasse / Nr.:
 PRÄSIDENT-HERWIG-STR. 61-64


PLZ / Ort:
 27472 CUXHAVEN


Land
 DEUTSCHLAND


E-Mail:



Telefon:
 (04721) 23316


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

noch was vergessen.
*SCHMIDT & JÜRGENS KG*

zoohandel und angelbedarf

das war die vorige adresse


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,

sieben stück?

wow, nicht schlecht. Fängst die ganz normal, mit Wasserpose, meter Vorfach und Fetzen ?

Denn die Meerforelle fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung :q

Gruß,
Blink*


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ne, 6 stck........

ich nehme keine wasserkugel. habe immer meine köderfischrute dabei. einfache pose, vorfachtiefe -60 cm tiefe, 8er haken, fischfetzen ( am besten nen teil vom bauchlappen, hauptsache etwas "weißlich") und treiben lassen. durch die strömung brauchst nicht mal arbeiten.
mußt nur aufpassen, wenn die pose durch die rolle nicht weiter treiben kann. dann treibt dein fischfetzen oben.auf einmal hast dann nen abzug an der rolle und du denkst an nen hai. pustekuchen, ne möwe am haken.bisl aufpassen muß man dabei das der köder auch unten bleibt.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo roterneon warst du schon einmal
wieder in Cuxtown los wenn ja erzähl doch
etwas ich bin jedenfalls wissbegierig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Anguilla

Ach Blink wie sieht es bei dir aus.


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wir waren öfter los. nix pralles, zwischen 9 und 15 plattis wovon wir 90% wieder freigelassen haben , wegen "größenmangel". dazu die ersten wittlinge,dorsche  ( aber viel zu klein) und aalmuttern und stinte. wenn jemand gerne stinte isst , sie beißen ganz gut .


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

jipp, ich habs gestern abend auch kurz probiert.

allerdings eine magere Ausbeute eine handvoll stinte und einige kleine , eher winzige, Heringe.

Leider nichts dabei, bei dem sich der Weg in die Pfanne gelohnt hätte


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Schade ihr beiden noch *10Tage.

*Gruß Anguilla:vik:


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hmmm, morgen versuche ich es wieder. irgendwann müssen ja mal wieder ein paar größere plattis beißen.
ich hoffe nur das sie nicht auf den bolzen kommen zu warten bis du da bist sonst haben wir ja die nächsten 10 tage nix zu essen.


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wie es aussieht fahre ich am mittwoch nach cuxhaven wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Na Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!

Ist schön hier #6


----------



## Butzenräuber

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin...
...ich war vor 2 Wochen zu letzt in Cuxhaven angeln... und zwar war ich zuerst im Fährhafen, das einzige was sich dort tat das waren kleine Kabeljau, mit Scharben und Butts ging da gar nichts... anschließend entschloss ich mich in die Gimmershörner Bucht zu gehen und da hatte ich denn 3 Butts naja was soll ich sagen der Größte war 48 cm und der Rest... dazu will ich nichts sagen! Als es dann 1 Std. vor Hochwasser war bissen selbst dort die Lüdden Kabeljau... *kotz* Also ich finde in Cuxhaven angeln gehen ist wirklich in den letzten 2 Jahren nur noch Zeit tot schlagen, Es sei denn man hatt im Frühjahr mal ne schöne Ecke auf Aal erwischt. LG dat Buchsenräuber


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich will im Frühjahr noch einmal es in Cuxhaven 
probieren es wäre nett wenn roter Neon sich
beteiliegen würde.

Gruß Detlef


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo !
Da die Zeit für mich und Cuxhaven näher rückt
wollte ich gerne wissen haben die Behörden die
beangelbaren Stellen jetzt wirklich abgesperrt?
Das zweite wäre fängt sich zur Zeit etwa?
Falls der eine oder andere etwas weiß kleine
Antwort wäre nett.

Gruß Anguilla


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

nein, noch wurden die plätze nicht abgesperrt. zur zeit sind sie noch frei.
und fangen.... wenn man ne chance hat ans tiefere fahrwasser zu kommen , würde sich das angeln lohnen. dort treiben sich die größeren dorsche rum. im hafen selber meist nur babydorsche. plattfische sind bisher nur vereinzelt vom laichen zurück.
ab mitte ende nächsten monat gehts dann besser mit den plattis und dann sind auch die hornhechte wieder da.

gruß
roterneon


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke für die Info Olaf.
Wenn ich komme melde ich mich vorher.

Gruß Detlef


----------



## bissig

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hi wollt wohl mal ein paar dorsche fangen habt ihr einige tipps wo ich dort am besten mal hinfahren kann


----------



## Sleepy Hollow

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Leute, welche Stellen sind den momentan in Umgebung Cuxhaven angesagt, wie sieht es den im Hafen aus ? Danke für Tipps #6


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Platte und Aale gehen eigentlich immer, aber besser zwischen Altenbruch und Otterndorf   - muss dir allerdings sagen dass ich dieses Jahr noch nicht los war zum Brandungsangeln.Letztes Jahr lief es allerdings gut.

Ich hab im Hafen mit einigen geschnackt und die sagten, dass momentan wohl noch gut Dorsch vorm Hafenbecken stehen würde.

Allerdings lege ich für die Richtigkeit dieser Angabe nicht meine Hand ins Feuer #6


----------



## JanS

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallöle, ich als Brandungsangelverwöhnter Ostseeangler (ja ich mache mir immer den Weg) würde mich freunen wenn mir mal jemand lust hat unsere schöne Nordsee ein wenig schmackhaft zu machen. Dazu kommt ich habe nächste Woche urlaub und keinen der irgendwie zeit hat mit mir zu fischen *g* vieleicht bietet sich ja hier die Gelegenheit das jemand Zeit / Lust hat mit mir den ein oder anderen Tag unsicher zu machen!

Wäre schön von euch zu hören.

Danke und Gruß
Jan


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ich muß mal sehen, wenn unser nachwuchs bis wochenende da ist, können wir nächste woche mal zusammen  los. würde mir auch gut passen, da noch raubfischschonzeit ist, und wir genug hornhechte haben, passt das sehr gut auf plattfische und aale. ich würde mich wenns dir recht ist , dann per pn bei dir melden.
gruß
olaf


----------



## JanS

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Jau das wäre super ... wie gesagt habe 2 Wochen Urlaub, bin also auch spontan bereit mal hochzukommen (ist ja nich soweit)


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wie sieht es in Cuxhaven aus mit Aalangeln?
Ich würde gerne mal zum Aalnachtangeln kommen.
Für eine Kurze Info wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Anguilla#h


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hiho,
 Aale sind ganz gut zu fangen, allerdings am Strand zwischen Altenbruch und Otterndorf.
Im Hadelner Kanal ist so gut wie nichts mit Aal und der Otterndorfer Badesee ist voll mit Touris und Wollhandkrabben.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es im Hafen aussieht. ich werde mich die Tage mal hinbegeben und mich umsehen. Wenn ich was in Erfahrung bringe, schreibe ich es Dir.
Gruß
roterneon


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke dir freue mich was von dir zuhören.

Gruß Detlef:g


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Mir fehlte einfach die Zeit, bin erst letzten Monat Papa geworden( ein Bub ).Da hatte ich natürlich keine große Zeit igendwas zu machen.
Und vorletzte Woche waren wir Angeln und bin da am Ufer ausgerutscht und habe mir dabei eine Glasscherbe quer durch den Daumennagel bis in den Knochen gerammt. Nu hat sich aber alles eingespielt und meinem Finger gehts auch wieder besser.Werde mich jetzt wieder regelmäßig melden.
Gruß
Olaf


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin Olaf #h


Na, dann nachträglich |schild-g zum neuen Erdenbürger. Dir und deiner Familie wünsche ich alles Gute.

Und gute Besserung für Dich :m

Dann zieh mal los, damit Du hier 'nen feinen Fangbericht reinstellen kannst :vik:

Ist bei mir ewig her, dass ich in der Ecke geangelt habe. Umso mehr bin ich natürlich an Fangmeldungen und weiteren Infos interessiert #h


Petri Heil und liebe Grüße in die alte Heimat,

Georg


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Cuxhaven*

@Georg

Wo warst Du eigentlich noch nicht!


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Es freut mich das es einen neuen Erdenbürger gibt
wir beide werden in absehbarer Zeit eine schöne
Nacht verbringen natürlich auf meine Kosten.
Gruß und Kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuß an die Mama.

Gruß Detlef:vik:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Georg
> 
> Wo warst Du eigentlich noch nicht!




An so vielen Stellen war ich noch nicht. Fängt mit Andamen an und hört mit New Zealand auf 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

So, der erwartete Fangbericht. Allerdings nicht von mir, sondern von aalsucher29. Er hatte dort geangelt und zwar so, wie ich es Ihm gezeigt habe( ich konnte mit meiner kaputten Hand noch keine Wattwürmer graben)
aalsucher29 hat 7 Aale zwischen 50 und 70cm und 5 ansehnliche Plattfische in 4 std gefangen.
Also ich denke so ein Fang kann sich gut sehen lassen, petri aalsucher29
gruß
olaf


----------



## Haggard

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo !
Ein Kumpel und ich wollen im August mal ein paar Tage Angelurlaub im Hadelner Land machen und am letzten Tag einen Abstecher nach Cuxhaven wegen Plattfisch und Aal machen.
Da keiner von uns mit Brandungsruten ausgestattet ist , wollte ich mal fragen wo man was mit Karpfen - und Feederruten was reissen kann , bzw. kann man auch wo mit Pose angeln ?

Hat jemand ein Tipp , wo man mit guten Fängen rechnen kann ?


----------



## Haggard

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hat keiner mal ein Ratschlag , am Montag geht das schon los....


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Mahlzeit!

Bin seit Vorgestern on Board :m
und suche Conaction zu Brandungsanglern 
aus dem Raum Cuxhaven-Bremerhaven.
Will ab November auf Platte,brauch aber noch
einge Tips zu Selbstbauweitwurfmontagen usw.;+
Also wäre nett und Gruß an alle:vik:Nask7

*Jesus Christus-solange ich hier angel#:*
*geht hier keiner übers Wasser|gr:!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

#6moin! komme aus stade bin im winter und herbst aber oft in cuxland zu finden!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo SF

Ich bin gebührtiger Stader wohne aber schon seit dreieinhalb Jahren in CUX.
Vieleicht kennt man sich ja vom sehen#c
Wo angelst denn wenn du hier bist;+ 
Ich steh meist am Norwegenkai,Grimmershörnbucht,Kugelbarker Wellenbrächer oder Amerikahafen#6aber wie schon gesagt erst ab November.

mfg.Nask7:g


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

[
Ich steh meist am Norwegenkai,Grimmershörnbucht,Kugelbarker Wellenbrächer oder Amerikahafen#6aber wie schon gesagt erst ab November.

mfg.Nask7:g[/quote]

Wieso erst ab November ändert sich etwas in den Häfen?

Gruß Anguilla


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo erstmal!:m

Ja, am Tag zu den richtigen Voraussetzungen dh:W-NW Wind,auf bis ablaufend Wasser,Temperaturen um die 0 grad,hat man am Norwegenkai sehr gute chancen auf Butt und Kliesche.
Ein Bekannter hat letztes Jahr innerhalb von knapp zwei Stunden(mit vier Ruten)auf Stintfetzen und Watwurm,sechzehn gut maßige Klieschen mit nach hause genommen|bla:|bla:
Ab Abenddemmerung zu den selben Bedingungen,hat man sehr gute Aussichten auf 40-60er Dorsch(ich empfehle kleine Leuchtperlen)#6
An den anderen Plätzen will ich dieses Jahr selber mal schauen was (ab)geht|kopfkrat 

Gruß zurück Nask7


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke für die Info.

GrußAnguilla


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

griemershörner bucht hab ich noch nie gesessen denk da ist nicht so gut...


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> ...,hat man sehr gute Aussichten auf 40-60er Dorsch(ich empfehle kleine Leuchtperlen)#6 ...




Das klingt ja sehr interessant


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ja aber es muss schön kalt werden dieses Jahr|rolleyes


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hi SF :vik:
Wieso nicht gut?

Im Moment pustet es hier schon ganz schön,man kann es jetzt schon versuchen,aber für mich ist es einfach noch zu warm,doch das gibt sich bestimmt noch|kopfkrat
Ich sag ja *ab NOVEMBER!!#6 *

Schönen Feiertag noch#g

Gruß:Nask7


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

PS.Keiner einen Tipp zu Selbstbauweitwurfmontagen,oder wollt ihr mich dumm sterben lassen;+|kopfkrat


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hab da noch nicht versucht, mir sagt der platz nicht zu obwohl man da ja vom auto aus angeln kann ich finde es da sehr flach...


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

aber man kann ja mal zusammen losgehen und vorher wattis suchen


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Gut ok ,sag dir aber erst noch bescheit wann|kopfkrat muss mir das Meiste neu kaufen 
Hinterlasse dir eine Nachricht auf deinem Profil.
Gruß Nask7:#2:|gaehn:#u


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin Moin,

wenn ihr im Cuxhafen angelt,buddelt ihr die Würmer selbst oder kauft ihr die?

Ich hab mich immer gefragt und tue das immer noch,wo man im Raum Cux seine Würmer plümpert?


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin, die Wattwürmer werden hier mittels einer Grabeforke zwischen Leitdamm und "höhe" Döser Strandhaus gegraben. Kaufen ist zu teuer.


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Sowas wollte ich wissen,denn ich hab mich immer gescheut ins Watt zu gehen und dort Würmer zu graben.

Mit Leitdamm meinst du das Ding bei der Kugelbarke?


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ja genau die Steinkante, die wie endlos ins Meer hinein ragt.
Am besten geht man an der DLRG-Station ins Watt zum buddeln. Da brauchst nur ca.150m laufen bis du eine Passende Stelle findest.


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

du kannst auch schon am ende der buhnen suchen da hab ich auch schon in ner halben stunde mehr als genug gehabt wichtig ist das du nach den häufchen ausschau hältst.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Jungs:m

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Seeringler aus,ich denk die sollen doch besser auf Platte wie Wattis gehen
muß ich für die extra sehr weit raus;+
Finde beim würmergraben immer nur viele kleine Exemplare.


Gruß:  Nask7


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

große hatte ich bisher auch nur vereinzelt dabei egal wie weit ich draußen war


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ist einer von euch die Woche am Angeln,vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei.

Wie sollten die Montagen aussehen? So wie in der Ostsee,also mit Perlen,weitwurfclips,....


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Habe letztes Jahr,bei disigem Wetter mit Auftriebsperlen(signalfarben gelb-orange)hinterm 4er Haken ganz gut gefangen|rolleyes
Weitwurfclips |kopfkrat für
Hafenanlagen nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Also Wattwürmer solltest du eigentlich auch Große finden.

Ist zwar nicht mein Steckenpferd, aber als wir vor Zwei Monaten gebuddelt haben, hatten wir in einer halben Stunde mehr als genug - und fast nur Große.

Der beste Platz ist gleich hinter dem Mini-Golf Platz bei der Kugelbake - 150m weit raus - "trockene" Stelle mit vielen Häufchen suchen und feddich :q


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin Leute 

Wer hat denn schon mal dierkt am Leitdamm gefischt? 
Wollte das gerne mal im Winter antesten,oder geht das garnicht wegen der Strömung?
War mal im Sommer da und konnte gleich auf einen MeFo Blinker einen Wolfsbarsch verhaften leider habe ich dann den guten Blinker in er Steinpackung versemmellt!
und was machen den die wollis im Moment,habe kein Lust 100 Würmer zu buddeln für die Viecher?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hey Blink*
Hast Recht,die kleinen Roten sind besser als die großen Schwarzen aber SF und ich sprachen eigentlich von SEERINGELWÜRMERN!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hi Nitro
Am Leitdamm hab ich auch schon geblinkert,doch nichts ging.:cWürde mich auch mal ganz stark interessieren ob man mit Brandungsgeschirr mehr erreicht|kopfkratAuf jeden Fall bei
soner Strömung mit 200-250g(wenn nicht mehr)Krallenbleie arbeiten.
Mit Krabben dürften wir zu dieser Jahreszeit weniger Probs bekommen#6


Gruß:   Nask7


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ups, sorry. Hab zugegebener Maßen nicht alles komplett gelesen |rolleyes

Aber ich habe mit Seeringler keine besseren Erfolge als mit Wattis gefeiert.Aber gekochte Krabben sind immer noch einen Tipp wert#6


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Hi Nitro
> Am Leitdamm hab ich auch schon geblinkert,doch nichts ging.:cWürde mich auch mal ganz stark interessieren ob man mit Brandungsgeschirr mehr erreicht|kopfkratAuf jeden Fall bei
> soner Strömung mit 200-250g(wenn nicht mehr)Krallenbleie arbeiten.
> Mit Krabben dürften wir zu dieser Jahreszeit weniger Probs bekommen#6
> 
> 
> Gruß:   Nask7



denke das es am Leitdamm funzt mit  Brandungsgeschirr habe früher am Steubenhöft ja auch im Winter unsere Dorsche gefangen und wie mann weiß ist da eine ordentlich Strömung |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hat Jemand schonmal bei ruhigem Wetter,mit Futterkorb auf Platte probiert zb.im Hafen;+Hab da was gelesen,hört sich garnicht mal uninteressant an|kopfkrat


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*

habe das letzten Winter in Bremerhaven gemacht,Futterkorb mit Sadinenstücke gefüllt und ein Stück am Haken hat wunderbar gefunzt.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Dann werde ich es ebenfalls dieses Jahr mal ausprobieren und
pansch mir eine schön stark duftene Pampe zusammen:g


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nitro schrieb:


> habe das letzten Winter in Bremerhaven gemacht,Futterkorb mit Sadinenstücke gefüllt und ein Stück am Haken hat wunderbar gefunzt.



Das hört sich gut an wenn ich rauf fahre werde ich 
das auch probieren.Habe das mal beim Hechtangeln probiert war
nicht der Bringer.

Gruß Anguilla


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Blink* schrieb:


> Also Wattwürmer solltest du eigentlich auch Große finden.
> 
> Ist zwar nicht mein Steckenpferd, aber als wir vor Zwei Monaten gebuddelt haben, hatten wir in einer halben Stunde mehr als genug - und fast nur Große.
> 
> Der beste Platz ist gleich hinter dem Mini-Golf Platz bei der Kugelbake - 150m weit raus - "trockene" Stelle mit vielen Häufchen suchen und feddich :q


 

die rede war ja auch nicht von großen wattis die finde ich immer zur genüge, sondern von seeringlern!


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hab ich mittlerweile ja auch bemerkt, danke der zahlreichen Belehrungen


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hat man zur Zeit überhaupt noch Zugang zur Seebäder Brücke oder Steubenhöft;+Hab aufm Steu.letztes Jahr dort drei Angler stehen sehen,obwohl alle sagen das es nicht mehr erlaubt ist#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Ronny N.

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Leute,

Nask7 gab mir den Tip in Cuxhaven zum Brandungsangeln.
Wie sollte eine einfache Montage aussehen, wollte erst einmal reinschnuppern. Ich angele hier in Magdeburg auch oft an der Elbe, vielleicht kann ich meine Angelruten (WG bis 150 bzw 180 g)dort auch anwenden.
Für Tips danke im vorraus

Ronny N.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo nochmal:m

Die Ruten kannst du hier in den Häfen durchaus verwenden.
Ich würde mit 30-35er Schnur fischen(reicht vollkommen aus).#6
Weiter zur Vorfachmontage:Entweder 2-3,3-4er Haken am System mit Endblei oder eine Nachläufermontage mit 1-2 Haken vorm und 1,1/2m langem Hakenvorfach hinterm Blei.(Bleie ab 80g aufwerts je nach Strömungsverhältnis)
Beste Zeit beginnt von auf-ablaufend Wasser,zur Sicherheit Tidenkarte besorgen oder mit anderen Anglern sabbeln.
Ich hoffe das ichs dir nicht zu kompliziert erklärt habe,ansonsten schau doch mal ins Internet oder lass dich von einem Fachhändler in Sachen Brandungssysteme beraten. Na denn |welcome:ab nächste Woche in CUX - Petri Heil !!!:vik:

Gruß: Nask7                      Ps. Schreib ruhig mal ob du Erfolg hattest!


----------



## Ronny N.

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke Nask7,

für die Antwort. Müssen die Montagen noch mit Perlen oder Auftriebsperlen versehen werden?

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Probier am besten mal eine Rute mit Auftriebsperlen (gelb/orange,aber nicht zu große)direkt vorm Haken und die andere mit kleinen Leuchtperlen,aber weniger ist mehr und es geht auch ohne#6:q 
Noch kurz zum Angelplatz:Geh auf keinen Fall zum Neuen Fischereihafen,da fängste eh nichts dolles.Doch der Amerikahafen nebenan und der Norwegenkai beim Wohnmobilparkplatz,kurz vor der Grimmershörnbucht sind dagegen viel erfolksversprechender(Man kann vom Auto aus angeln)


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*

habe die ersten Stinte im Amerikahafen gefangen.
schön eingefrohren und als Köderfisch benutzt gleich ein mit 80er Hecht gefangen!! 
wann sind die Gurken den voll da?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hoffentlich noch nicht sehr bald,ich finde die Dinger nerven voll und sind nichts als lässtiger Beifang beim Plattenangeln(jedenfalls in den Häfen)|motz:


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

heringspaternoster mit maden drauf während des angelns an der spundwand ins wasser legen und die beißen drauf ideale köder für platte wenn du die stücke auf den haken machst


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> heringspaternoster mit maden drauf während des angelns an der spundwand ins wasser legen und die beißen drauf ideale köder für platte wenn du die stücke auf den haken machst



danke für den Tip #6 brauche die Gurken Hauptsächlich zum Raubfischangeln! #a


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hab ich auch schon probiert,doch eher wenig Erfolg drauf gehabt.Bleib dann doch lieber bei Wattis|rolleyes


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nitro schrieb:


> habe die ersten Stinte im Amerikahafen gefangen.
> schön eingefrohren und als Köderfisch benutzt gleich ein mit 80er Hecht gefangen!!
> wann sind die Gurken den voll da?


 
Ist am Ami diesen Tag eigendlich was los gewesen,oder warst allein am angeln;+

Gruß:Nask   Übrigens,Glückwunsch nochma zum 80er


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*

war allein aber auch nur ne Stunde


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Du sagtest was von im Winter am Leitdamm angeln,weißt schon wann ungefähr;+Hätte da evl.Interesse mit zu kommen.


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wenn der Frost da ist!


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hat jetzt schon einer probiert ist ja schon recht kalt, ich will wohl in 2 wochen mal hin...


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

War Vorgestern von 10.00-16.00 Uhr am Fährhafen bei SO Wind. 
Vier gute Klieschen zwei kleine,zwei Aalquappen sechs Wittlinge fünf Dorsche leider alle untermaßig.hab mit zwei Ruten auf Wattis geangelt, bin mit 40 Stück ausgekommen.:q


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

klingt ja schon ganz gut ich will nächstes oder übernächstes we mal hin. kommt man noch da vorne ran wo die jetzt die hallen für die windkraftanlagen gebaut haben da konnte man früher so gut angeln also direkt am weg


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Kein Plan,war noch nie da aber glaube weiß wo du meinst.
Fürs WE stehn die Chancen ja nicht schlecht,da es schon
früh dunkel wird und die Zeit von auf-ablaufend Wasser direkt in diese Phase hineingeht 
Fr:NW 13:20-HW19:16    Sa:NW14:43-HW20:37    So:NW16:04-21:51

Ein Tick kälter und Wind aus N-NW wären natürlich super#6

Gruß Nask7


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

das ist die stelle noch vor dem hafen wo auch der leuchtturm steht!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ach Altenbrucher Schleuse oder was? 
War einmal da doch leer ausgegangen:c


----------



## A Pike

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,

bin ganz neu im Forum. Mein Sohn, 10 jahre hat mich zum reaktivieren bzw. Neukauf von Angelgeräten getrieben . Bin sogar wieder infiziert.

Jetzt haben wir uns entschlossen die Feiertage und ein paar Tage mehr in Duhnen zu verbringen - nix Skifahren.

Und mein Sohn ...... "kann ich da Angeln?" Ich: "Na klar!"|supergri

Einige Tipps finde ich ja hier im Forum:

1) Im Cux -> Hafen
2) Richtung Altenbruch -> Brandungsangeln
3) Brandungsangeln in Duhnen selbst?
4) Wattwürmerparadies ist in Duhnen
5) geht auch was Richtung Sahlenburg?
6) Nur Wattwurm oder im Hafen auch mit künstlichen Ködern?

Was für Tips habt Ihn noch so für die Jahreswende? Wenn es nicht zu kalt wird.

Derzeitige Ausrüstung für das Meer:

2 Brandungs-Angeln von Lidl von 2007 - schon in Tossens erfolgreich getestet, sowie eine Spinnrute (bis 120 g Wurfgewicht, 3 m). Alles andere ist eher für das Meer nicht zu gebrauchen.

Was wäre als Allroundroute als ideal zu empfehlen?#c

Bin für alle Tips dankbar.

mfg aus Olfen im Münsterland.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hi,
Also in Duhnen seid ihr?!zum Wattwürmer graben ist das schon ganz gut,doch zum angeln nicht,da dir das Wasser bei Flut in 100m nur bis zu den E....(hab schon eine Verwarnung)geht.Am besten versucht ihr euer Glück bei auflaufend Wasser mal von Kugelbarke bis Otterndorf.#6Am besten bei Dunkelheit sofern die Gezeiten es zulassen.
Ruten ab 100g Wfg.


Gruß&Petri:Nask7  Kunstköder sieht schlecht aus,kenn kein der damit angelt(Wattis-müsst ihr selber graben,gibs zur Zeit hier nicht mehr zu kaufen)viel Erfolg!


----------



## A Pike

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke für die Info Nask7.

Habt Ihr in Cux ein gutes Angelgeschäft?


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

am hafen gibt es einen tierladen der hat auch angelbedarf!
altenbruch der strand ist auch gut. 

Ich habe auch schon mit der heavy feeder auf butt geangelt macht nen riesen spaß und du siehst jeden zupfer!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Der Laden nennt sich Zoo&Co,war vor zwei Tagen dort, um mich mit Kleinkram auszustatten,da ich meine Systeme selber bau.
100,150 und180g Bleie sind schon seit langem ausverkauft.Auch Dorsch und Butthaken sieht schlecht aus,aber Fertigsysteme sind (noch)zu haben.


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

bleie kauf ich nicht und erst recht nicht da die sind zu teuer :vblei wird selbst gegossen!


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

[
100,150 und180g Bleie sind schon seit langem ausverkauft.

Wo zu braucht man bei euch Blei von 150 180 Gr.?

Gruß Anguilla


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

In den Häfen natürlich nicht,doch zb.vom Kugelbarker Wellenbrächer bei auflaufend richtung Fahrrinne durch aus, bei der Hammerströhmung?!!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> bleie kauf ich nicht und erst recht nicht da die sind zu teuer :vblei wird selbst gegossen!


 
Da haste vollkommen Recht.Finde ich auch dumm das es hier kein vernünftiges Angelgeschäft gibt, bei all den vielen Anglern.Sei froh, ihr habt ja wenigstens noch euren Harrald :c:c


----------



## A Pike

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Alles klar.

Grundaustattung also zu Hause kaufen. Ab Freitag hat Askari 20% auf alles nicht runtergesetzte. Die haben glaube ich auch einiges für die See.

Wohne nur 10 min von dem Laden in Lüdinghausen.

Kann einer eine Basisliste aufstellen?

Blei 100 g 4 x, ...#c


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

...Schnur 30-35er
Vorfachhaken,benutz ich 1/0er 0,40mm Samurai Plattfisch oder Dorsch von Daiwa
 Seitenarme(Abstandhalter)                   Fuo&Auftriebsperlen
Gummistopper
Ködernadeln
Knicklichter&Halter
Kopflampe&Batterien
Zange  
Messer
Rutenhalter bzw.Dreibein

Danke für den Tipp,werd mal bei Askari übers Internet nachschauen:m


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Sei froh, ihr habt ja wenigstens noch euren Harrald :c:c


 
Da kauf ich nur maden der ist nämlich eine richtige apotheke so teuer wie der ist sonst keiner! ich empfehle moritz in kaltenkirchen!


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin.. wenn jemand 40,60,70 und 80 gramm birnenblei benötigt soll sich bei mir melden.. ich giess die selber....


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

gibts erste erfolge aus cux zu vermelden?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ne,bei mir jedenfalls noch nicht.
Hab aber höchstwahrscheinlich vor dieses Wochenende nochmal zu versuchen.Black will auch mit,wie siehts bei dir aus...hast Zeit;+


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

dieses we ist schlecht habe aber vom 10-26.12 urlaub also wenn die beste zeit ist eine woche davon bin ich in norge aber sonst kann man da mal was starten!


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wie sieht es denn in CUX mit Fängen aus?
War schon lange nicht mehr da. Habs mal vor Jahren vom Womostellplatz versucht, aber war echt mager.

Seit 3 oder 4Jahren war ich nict mehr da, weil der Womo-Stellplatz seine Preise total überteuert erhöht hat.


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin
Wie sieht es denn zu Zeit mit Stinte aus?


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich war sonntag los gewesen.. nix...keine stinte..!!!


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wo hast du denn auf stinte geangelt? und mitwelchem köder warst du los? 
ich wills am kommenden we versuchen, mit wattis. wenn du zeit  hast nehm ich dich mit.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

So komm grade vom Watti graben zurück,mühseliges Unterfangen heut sag ich euch.
Werd gleich mal los gucken ob ich en par schöne Platten an Land bekomm und berichte dann heute Abend mal

Gruß  Nask


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Petri Heil wünsch ich!!!!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ergebnis:Nicht ein einzigen Biss bis grade!!!
woran lags?! der Sauger war gestern und heute Morgen im Ferry am wühlen:r hab ich von einigen Wohnmobilturis erfahren-war ja wieder völlig klar,macht man sich den Aufwand sprich Wattis graben und dann sowas is mal wieder typisch.Naja die zwei anderen Altangler neben mir sind auch leer ausgegangen. 
Was mich gewundert hat,der Zugang zum Anleger dahinter ist offen,da hätte man schön in die Fahrrinne werfen können.Nur leider habe ich keine passenden Bleie am Start gehabt die der Strömung stand halten hätten können.Sogar 200g Birnblei treibt dir da soo weg|kopfkrat
Ich werde wohl Morgen wieder angreifen 30 Wattis hab ich ja noch über|supergri|supergri

Gruß Nask               

Ps.Mensch wo bleibt der Hering?????!!!!!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nitro schrieb:


> Petri Heil wünsch ich!!!!


 
Danke Nitro, das brauch ich dann wohl mal für Morgen:q


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ist der Womo-Stellplatz immer noch so teuer? Zwischen 9 und 12 Euro?

Früher war ich gerne da und hab dort auch öfters geangelt. Aber seit dem es da so teuer ist warich seit Jahren leider nicht mehr in CUX.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Kein Plan,aber ich kann mich da Morgen mal für dich schlau machen


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Das wäre klasse#6
Aber richtig schöne Fänge hatte ich dort auch nie. Immer nur Minplatte oder Minidorsch....


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Also ich fang da immer Klieschen (beste Zeit von Oktober bis mitte Februar) 
aber auch Butt bei knöcheltiefem Niedrigwasser direkt vor der Kaimauer die liegen da meist auf der Sandbank,sogar Duobletten hatt ich dort schon!


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wir waren letztes we auch auf platte, haben auch schon die ersten platten gefangen(basti jedenfalls, ich nur stinte). morgen gehts auch wieder los, aber nicht im hafen. da ist es zur zeit mausetod. morgen früh um 6 zum würmer buddeln, anschließend gleich zum angeln.
ich werde euch dann berichten ob wir was gefangen haben. ich hoffe nur, nicht wieder nur stinte.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich euch!Fahrt ihr wieder zum Altenbrucher Strand?
Hab da auch schonmal probiert jedoch hinter der Kanalschleuse beim Bootsanleger im Sommer auf Butt & Aal


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

So war heute nochmal los.
Gleicher Ort,gleiche Zeit,gleicher Frust und wieder keinen Biss.Dafür weniger Wind,aber Dauerregen:c


@ dirkbu
Kosten für Wohnmobilstellplatz 10€ mit Kurtaxe!


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Heute 3 Platte und 4 Stint gefangen, alles auf Wattwurm. Morgen früh gehts wieder los. Erst Wattis buddeln , dann Angeln.
Auch wenns wieder den ganzen Tag regnen sollte. Hauptsache kein Sturm.


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

@ roterneon das hört sich ja gut an ich nehme an das deine Hand wieder komplett verheilt ist?#6


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Zu 95% ist meine Hand wieder hergesellt. Schmerzen werden aber noch lange bleiben. Durch den abriss der  Fingerkuppe sind etliche Nervenenden oder sowas mit beschädigt worden, die müssen sich neu bilden. Aber Angeln und Wattwürmer graben geht wieder zu 100 %. Deswegen bin ich auch gleich um 9:00 Uhr wieder im Watt beim buddeln.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Du wolltest doch los und wie war es Olaf?

Gruß Detlef:g


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Es wird besser. 5 Platte , davon eine zu klein geratene, die wieder schwimmt. Also 4 schöne Platte, 1 Dorsch und einen Wolli . Einige Fehlbisse, wo ich denke, das es nur die ganz kleinen Dorsche waren. Die Stinte zähl ich nicht mehr, die fliegen sowieso gleich wieder rein. Am Freitag möchte ich wieder hin. Mal schauen ob es sich wieder lohnt.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Die Stinte schmeißt du wieder rein!
So dicke habe ich Cuxtown noch nie erlebt.Wie lange kommen
die Stinte ich würde gerne ein paar fangen.

Gruß Detlef#h


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Stinte kannst du fast das ganze Jahr über fangen. Jedenfalls solange der Saugbagger nicht in der nähe ist. Am besten im Mai,  3 Ruten auf Hornhecht und 2-? auf Stint. Nebenbei kannst Du dann evtl noch Maifische und Meerforellen auf der Hornhechtmontage fangen.
Ich fische nur nebenbei auf Hornhecht, mit 3 Ruten. Die restlichen Ruten sind dann auf Plattfisch und Aal ausgerichtet.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> @ dirkbu
> Kosten für Wohnmobilstellplatz 10€ mit Kurtaxe!


 
Danke für die Info.
Ganz schön teuer für die Platte...
Kurtaxe für einen Frachtfähranleger ist auch ein Witz...

Wie sieht es denn da aus, ist der Platz gut voll mit Womo's?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Joa,das ganze Jahr über sogar zu Weihnachten #d:q

Gruß  Nask


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



roterneon schrieb:


> Stinte kannst du fast das ganze Jahr über fangen. Jedenfalls solange der Saugbagger nicht in der nähe ist. Am besten im Mai, 3 Ruten auf Hornhecht und 2-? auf Stint. Nebenbei kannst Du dann evtl noch Maifische und Meerforellen auf der Hornhechtmontage fangen.
> Ich fische nur nebenbei auf Hornhecht, mit 3 Ruten. Die restlichen Ruten sind dann auf Plattfisch und Aal ausgerichtet.


 

|kopfkrat Stand der Maifisch nicht mal auf der roten Liste? 
Meinte da was drüber gelesen zu haben.Oder hat sich der Bestand langsam wieder erholt?

Gruß  Nask


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Als das noch 6-7€ und keine Kurtaxe gekostet hat war ich auch oft da. Zum Fischmarkt und sogar auch zu Weihnachten.

Aber nun sehe ich das nicht mehr ein, was da an Kohle für mein eigenes Bett auf Rädern abgezockt wird.:v
Ich verstehe nicht, warum dort immer noch so viele hinfahren und diese Preise zahlen.
Da gibt es schöneres an der Ostsee...

Aber vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal wieder durchringen und mein Tackle auch dort ins Wasser zu schmeißen.


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Cuxhaven*



roterneon schrieb:


> Stinte kannst du fast das ganze Jahr über fangen. Jedenfalls solange der Saugbagger nicht in der nähe ist. Am besten im Mai, 3 Ruten auf Hornhecht und 2-? auf Stint. Nebenbei kannst Du dann evtl noch Maifische und Meerforellen auf der Hornhechtmontage fangen.
> Ich fische nur nebenbei auf Hornhecht, mit 3 Ruten. Die restlichen Ruten sind dann auf Plattfisch und Aal ausgerichtet.


 

Mit wieviel Ruten darf man denn dort angeln?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Ruten darf man denn dort angeln?


 
Hehe...soviele wie du tragen,bzw.die Übersicht behalten kannst:q:q:q
Wenn ich mir da einige Osteuropäer anschau,die gehen manchmal mit bis zu 6 oder acht Ruten drauf los.Könnt ich net wäre mir zuviel Arbeit-ich will ja angeln!!!


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Anhang von Ferry funzt wohl nicht..

Hmm muss mir wohl doch mal wieder überlegen, den Womo-Platz für ein WE zu besuchen.
Na ja, So. werde ich wohl nach Heiligenhafen fahren...


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Tja schade ,ich versuchs nochmal


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wenn der Anhang nicht funzt, macht ja nichts.
Sollte ich den Womoplatz mal wieder ins Auge fassen um eventuell an einem WE zusammen zu angeln??
CUX ist ja nicht so weit wie die Ostsee....

Ach ja, wenn Fische angeln nicht funzt, in Jansens Schuppen war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr;-)


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

So, war heute mit der Cam unterwegs,dachte ich mach mal en kleinen Fotobericht.

Von nichts kommt nichts!



Olaf?!Waren Basti und du das neben mir am buddeln?


Achtung Kapital!(leider bischen unscharf)kleiner Butt...grins


Ferry,23c°,voll mit Touris und kaum Platz zum auswerfen.


Platzwechsel Seebäderbrücke kurz vor Hochwasser.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Cuxhaven*

@Dirkbu

Sorry für Klugsch........ aber das heisst Janssen.

Du willst also den armen Bewohnern der Elbmündung ihre Fische und ihre Frauen und ihren Schnaps nehmen.
Sollst Dich was schämen.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Dirkbu
> 
> Sorry für Klugsch........ aber das heisst Janssen.
> 
> Du willst also den armen Bewohnern der Elbmündung ihre Fische und ihre Frauen und ihren Schnaps nehmen.
> Sollst Dich was schämen.


 
Magst ja recht haben, in J...-Schuppen war ich bestimmt seit ca. 8-10 Jahren nicht mehr.
Wenn es kein Fisch gibt muss man halt ausweichen. Gelegenheit macht Diebe:q


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Die Zeit zwischen Nachtangeln und morgens um 6 am Wasser sein kann man bei Janssen auch schön überbrücken.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Übrigens, geil, die Fotos wo die Brandungsruten stehen. Den Ort kenne ich immer noch


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Zeit zwischen Nachtangeln und morgens um 6 am Wasser sein kann man bei Janssen auch schön überbrücken.


 
und im Dorf gab es so eine richtig geile pinte, die bis morgens auf hatte. Wo weiß ich nicht mehr. hatte mich nach "Janssens" mal ein Kollege hingeschleppt....


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Weiter gehts!

So ihr Plagen(Wollis),versucht doch mal da ran zu kommen...bätsch-A****lecken hehe


Abenddämmerung und Stauwasser-jetzt müsste doch bald was beissen?


Na endlich.Biss!!


Naja,besser wie garnichts-ca.30er Dorsch,der kann nächstes Jahr ruhig nochmal wieder kommen...hihihi


Danach ging leider nichts mehr.Hab noch en 200g Blei in der Steinschüttung verbraten,Würmer auch am Ende,Zeit zu gehen.
Nichts desto Trotz wars ein herlicher Tag am Wasser wenn man den Fangerfolg mal aussen vor lässt. 
Werde Sonntag Abend nochmal durchstarten!

lg. Nask7:vik:

Ps.Krabbenattacken haben gegen Dämmerung stark nachgelassen...ups reihmt sich sogar.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Man,das hat gedauert bis der Beitrag so war wie ich ihn haben wollte...LoooOOOoooL|uhoh::q


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Wenn der Anhang nicht funzt, macht ja nichts.
> Sollte ich den Womoplatz mal wieder ins Auge fassen um eventuell an einem WE zusammen zu angeln??
> CUX ist ja nicht so weit wie die Ostsee....
> 
> Ach ja, wenn Fische angeln nicht funzt, in Jansens Schuppen war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr;-)


 
Angeln? auf jeden von mir aus kein Ding?! Musst dir am besten ein We aussuchen wo wir zur Abenddämmerung auflaufend Wasser haben.

Jannsen?Weiss net,bin net so der Partylöwe#d:q


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Dirkbu
> 
> Sorry für Klugsch........ aber das heisst Janssen.
> 
> Du willst also den armen Bewohnern der Elbmündung ihre Fische und ihre Frauen und ihren Schnaps nehmen.
> Sollst Dich was schämen.


 

:q:q:q:q:q|gutenach:q


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

@_Nask7_
_jepp, das sind Basti und ich auf dem Pic. Wir sind anschließend zum Außendeich  Angeln gefahren und haben innerhalb kürzester Zeit 2 Dorsche, 6 Platte und 2 Wollis gefangen. Bisse haben wir auch viele gehabt, bis........ der Blöde Seehund kam und durch meine Angelschnüre geschwommen ist. Danach war nix mehr. Kein Biss , selbst keine Wollis mehr._


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Angeln? auf jeden von mir aus kein Ding?! Musst dir am besten ein We aussuchen wo wir zur Abenddämmerung auflaufend Wasser haben.
> 
> Jannsen?Weiss net,bin net so der Partylöwe#d:q


 
Jannsen muss nicht sein, Angeln ist doch besser :m

Oh, stimmt, muss mir noch den Tiedenkalender für dieses Jahr zulegen....


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Na siehste geht doch,sonst kann man auch beim angeln zwei drei Bierchen zischen.
Im Jannsen laufen mir nämlich zu viele Idioten rum und die Musik is auch nicht so meine,also wieso denn dafür noch extra Geld ausgeben!?
Wegen den Gezeiten guck ich immer im Inet bei google, einfach Gezeitenkarte Cuxhaven eingeben.#6


Gruß aus Cux.#g


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Bierchen ist immer gut, außer in Wathose:q

Die Seiten vom bsh kenne ich. Den Tidenkalender hab ich gerne als Buch noch dabei. Kann ich mir dann im Büro aufhängen und hab den Überblick über einen längeren Zeitraum. Ist besser zum planen...

So, gestern konnte ich noch ein paar Würfe in Heiligenhafen machen. Fischkontakt war auch 1x, aber wollte nur 1x in die Rute hauen. Schade...
So, nun werde ich den Angelladen hier besuchen und plündern. Mal schaun, was heute noch geht...#h


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wegen den tidenkalender.. die kannste dir bei der sparkasse(spasskasse) kostenlos geben lassen, da sind die tiden und mondphasen fürs ganze jahr drin.. die rücken die nur auf anfrage raus..


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke, guter Tip. Werde ich wohl mal demnächst ne Sparkasse besuchen


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Zweiter Dorsch dieses Jahres gefangen 43,5cm um 23:20 Uhr (bei Ostwind) auf Wattwurm natürlich!
Wo?|sagnix



Gruß. Nask7


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Petri zum schönen Dorsch.#6
Mei mir gibt es heute Mittag Mefo aus der Ostsee:vik:


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Zweiter Dorsch dieses Jahres gefangen 43,5cm um 23:20 Uhr (bei Ostwind) auf Wattwurm natürlich!
> Wo?|sagnix
> Anhang anzeigen 102267
> 
> 
> Gruß. Nask7



Auch von mir Petr zu dem Dorsch.Anguilla#h


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Petri dank,

@ dirkbu
Guten Appetit!
Wieso? Hast gestern etwa eine überlisten können?!


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Petri dank,
> 
> @ dirkbu
> Guten Appetit!
> Wieso? Hast gestern etwa eine überlisten können?!


 
Jep, 43cm, die gleich in Butterschmalz schwimmen.
Heute Morgen war leider Null, aber der Nachmittag kommt ja noch|rolleyes


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Petri dazu,wir gehen heute auch nochmal los!
5 Platte waren gestern auch noch mit dabei kannst ja mal auf meinem Album gucken.

Gruß aus Cux


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Dickes Petri euch beiden!!!!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Jo,:m danke dir


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

So mein Fang für heute,1 Dorsch 39cm und 2 Butt beide 30cm bei schwachem SO Wind und kurzen Schauern.






Nask7


----------



## schulle21

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hey erstmal Petri Heil zu den tollen Fischen ..... könnt ihr mir vielleicht nen paar tipps geben wie, wann und wo ich am besten in cuxhaven und umgebung angeln kann??? Ich komme aus NRW und bin öfters mit meiner Freundin bei ihrer Familie kommen aus Otterndorf!!!!! Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen würde gerne auch öfters dann hier im wunderschönen Norden mal angeln ....nun würde ich es bei euch probieren und hoffe auf nen paar tipps von euch!!!!!


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin, Wattwürmer in Cuxhaven-Döse graben und mit Brandungsruten an *Glameyer Stack*  angeln. Ist gleich um die Ecke von Otterndorf , in Müggendorf. Dort solltest du anständige Platte und weiter draußen , Richtung Fahrwasser , auch Dorsche bekommen.


----------



## schulle21

*AW: Cuxhaven*

vielen dank schonmal ...... habe gehört das man auch in cuxhaven im hafen angeln kann ..... wie und wo sollte ich das dann da mal probieren??? und wie schauts mit aal im meer oder so aus???? wo habe ich da ne chance???


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Im Hafen kann man angeln. Da ist aber alles überlaufen, gesperrt oder der Bagger fährt durch die Hafenbecken. Kaum eine Chance was vernünftiges zu fangen. Aale kannst du aber auch an Glam. Stack fangen.


----------



## schulle21

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wo wären dann vielleicht noch die einigermaßen guten stellen im hafen??? wo man es probieren könnte und es auch noch darf??? hat man ne chance auch heringe zu fangen??? habe gestern gesehen das der bagger da fährt ..... war das gleiche letztes jahr in thorsminde und es ging fast nix nur an manchen tagen einigermaßen!!!!


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hmm, Helgolandkai gut für Aal, Platte und Dorsch. Am Niedersachsenkai, gut für Aal und Platte. Oder rund um die Kugelbake ( Leitdamm), aber dort ist sehr starke Strömung.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Jo,Leitdamm funzt(meine Dorsche und Platten sprechen ja wohl für sich:q:q:q)Musst nur schwere Sargbleie ab 200g nehmen und Ruten von 200 -#c Wg 

@ roterneon
in Otterndorf wurden letzte Woche beim Nachtangeln Wolfsbarsche gefangen,weisst du da was drüber?


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

nein, nichts davon gehört. Das wär auch höchst unwarscheinlich, wenn , dann eher an der Kugelbake. Ich kann dir nur sagen, das Andre ( Arbeitskollege von mir ) oben bei Glüsing den ersten Horni auf Fischfetzen gefangen hat.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Da hätt ich jetzt nun nicht mit gerechnet aber wie man so schön sagt,der April macht was er will.Hoffendlich will er heute Abend-Nacht auch so wie ich das will,denn dann schick ich wieder en paar Wattis auf Tauchstation:q


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

dann wünsch ich die viel spass. der saugbagger war im hafen....... komme gerade vom angeln, aber wir waren nicht an eurer angelstelle. der hat da den ganzen hafengrund umgepflügt.
mein fang war : 1 über 40er dorsch und 6 ansehnliche platte.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hey Petri zu dem Fang,
hatten die Platten die Haken auch immer bis zum A**** geschluckt?Basti und ich haben die Bisse meist net mitgekrigt so vorsichtig waren die.


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

so wie die gebissen haben war es nicht zu übersehen. die haben kräftig gezogen. schade das es nur ein dorsch war, hätte gern noch nen 2. gehabt. aber dienstag bin ich wieder am selben platz......


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ich werde nächste woche auch kommen vorraussichtlich donnerstag


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



roterneon schrieb:


> dann wünsch ich die viel spass. der saugbagger war im hafen....... komme gerade vom angeln, aber wir waren nicht an eurer angelstelle. der hat da den ganzen hafengrund umgepflügt.
> mein fang war : 1 über 40er dorsch und 6 ansehnliche platte.


 
So wieder da mit einer Quappe 30,5cm und zwei Butt 26,5 und 29cm.Naja,gelohnt hat es sich tatsächlich net so...Pech.
Bei Tiefststand einen Mords Biss gehabt leider zu lasch angeschlagen kurzer Drill,ab ausgeschlitzt...doppelt Pech.
Hatte richtig Schwierigkeiten beim kurbeln,das muss en ganz schöner Brocken gewesen sein-tippe mal auf Dorsch was sonst?!
Danach ging erstmal nichts mehr bis Hochwasser.
Hehe oh man...das blöde Saugschiff is immernoch in der Fahrrinne zugange.#q|gutenach


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

vill war das ja ein wolfsbarsch.. die sollen gewaltig kämpfen hab ich gehört.... !!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ostersonntag hab ich wieder da geangelt diesmal hab ich drei Ruten mitgenommen.Und wieder bei Niedrigwasser der erste gute Biss.Raus kam ein 38,5er Dorsch!
Im laufe des Abends bis Hochwasser viele Bisse gehabt doch nichts wollte hängen bleiben.Wollis waren dort so gut wie tot,also fasst keine da.Hab in der Zeit 40 Wattis verballert.
Bei all meinen bis jetzt gefangenen Fischen ist mir aufgefallen,dass ihre Mägen nur mit Nordseegarnelen gefüllt waren.Da kamen ihnen meine Wattis wohl als Abwechslung grade recht|supergri
In einer Stunde steh ich wieder im Watt...wenn nur dieses Gegrabe net immer sein müsste|uhoh:


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wir waren gestern auch wieder los. Während des Angelns hatte ich die Gelegenheit mit einem "ach so netten" Hafenbeamten zu sprechen.Er machte uns darauf ( unter anderem) aufmerksam, das wir hier ab demnächst nicht mehr Angeln dürften, weil der GESAMTE Hafen für Angler gesperrt werden soll, dazu zählen alle Bereiche des Hafens. Die Verbotsschilder seien angeblich schon in Auftrag gegeben worden und bei Zuwiderhandlungen würden deftige Strafen folgen. Dazu würden ständige Kontrollen eingeführt werden.
Ich bin mal wieder ganz stolz auf unsere ach so tolle Touristenstadt Cuxhaven. echt zum k.......


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Das schlecht,was für Gründe hat der denn genannt wesshalb und warum?


----------



## roterneon

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Die Gründe waren : hinterlassener Müll, Angler würden die Schiffe stören ( Schnur in den Schiffsschrauben) , dichtgeparkte Privatparkplätze und Terroristische Hintergründe.........deswegen soll alles eingezäunt werden. 
Terroristische Hintergründe, hmmm. Soll ich mit ner Brandungsrute und 300g Birnenblei die Queen E.2 versenken?
naja egal. Hab mich genug aufgeregt , jedenfalls fürs erste.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Na super!
Dann will ich das wenigstens noch  bis dahin so lange ausnutzen.
Das mit dem Müll versteh ich ja aber der rest ist einfach nur bekloppt und schwachsinnig!!!#q#q#q#q :r


----------



## fLow.cux

*AW: Cuxhaven*

OHA *SHOCKED*

Wisst ihr wie es mich langsam ankotzt ... alles wird zerstört ... damals die RoRos und dann Steubenhöft und dann die Zeune hinter und vor der Schleuse ... Und nun das .... Als nächtes darfste nicht mehr den Hafen betreten ... könntest jah ne Waffe dabei haben alta wOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooT sau die assis ... ich meine das mittem  Müll und sow ist schon wahr nur dann sollen sie Angelscheine verkaufen und dann kaufen sich die Angler halt Jahres Monats oder Wochenkarten ... von dem erlös kann man dann alles reinigen und ganz ehrlich was soll das das wir angler an allem schuld sind ehj heftig .... boah wennn das eintritt gibt es ein heftigen leserbrief ..... omfg  komm garnicht mehr kla auf sone kacke ehj terroristen scheiß bitte ? die sollen mal unten die scheiß piraten versenken und nicht bei uns teure steuerzeune auf stellen ... alta auf auf die hafenbehörde !!!!!


sry für die ausdrücke aber das ist die krönung ! 

lg flow


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Cuxhaven*

moin..

komme zwar nicht aus der ecke..
es ist jedoch schade ,das in unserem land immer alles
mehr und mehr reglementiert wird,verboten, bestraft etc..

warum soll man als angler mit schein nicht in den hafen zum
angeln.. 
wozu bezahlt man die gast-oder tageskarten ????
(ich weiss, ist in niedersachsen nicht der fall ,aber woanders)

bedanken kann man sich bei den pappnasen , die ihren müll 
überall liegenlassen ,
und den nasen aus der behörde /stadt,
die kein anderes konzept aufweisen können als 
alles zu "verbieten"...


;+

greetz
lars

ps @ flow.cux

dein geschreibsel ist echt schwer zu lesen
(von den ausdrücken mal abgesehen)
weisst du eigentlich warum die da unten 
die ganzen schiffe kapern etc..?

weil grosse fangflotten aus japan/europa etc.. 
dort alles weggefischt haben , 
was denen als lebenserwerb diente,
nur mal so nebenbei..

erstmal nachdenken, dann schreiben


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Das mit dem Müll versteh ich ja wie schon gesagt,nur frag ich mich warum die Stadt nicht in der Lage ist im gesamten Hafenbereich mal en paar Mülleimer,körbe,Container ect.aufzustellen,denn das Problem gibts nicht erst seit gestern!!!
Man müsste mal persönlich mit dem Herrn Bürgermeister dieser Stadt darüber reden,beraten oder in Form eines Briefes darauf aufmerksam machen zB.mit Unterschriften sammeln oder weiss der Geier!!!#c

Für Zäune und Verbotsschilder haben sie Geld aber net für Müllbehälter oder was???
Echt Hirnrissig!!!!!


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Müll versteh ich ja wie schon gesagt,nur frag ich mich warum die Stadt nicht in der Lage ist im gesamten Hafenbereich mal en paar Mülleimer,körbe,Container ect.aufzustellen,denn das Problem gibts nicht erst seit gestern!!!
> Man müsste mal persönlich mit dem Herrn Bürgermeister dieser Stadt darüber reden,beraten oder in Form eines Briefes darauf aufmerksam machen zB.mit Unterschriften sammeln oder weiss der Geier!!!#c
> 
> Für Zäune und Verbotsschilder haben sie Geld aber net für Müllbehälter oder was???
> Echt Hirnrissig!!!!!


 
1. der hafen gehört net der stadt cuxhaven sonderm dem Land Niedersachsen
2.Warum sollten die Mülleimer aufstellen? das kostet nur geld. außerdem hat jeder den müll irgendwie mitbekommen..warum nicht zurück??
3.der Hafen ist als umschlagplatz für die Industrie und kein Angelparadies.. die verdienen geld mit schiffen und net mit anglern..
4. Die zäune dienen als schutz vor schmuggler und Terrorristische hintergründe..das sind auflagen von der EU!!
Das is schon lange beschlossemde sache.. du kannst es versuchen aber die werden dir die passende antwort geben..
viel glück #q


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

1.Mag sein.

2.Keine Ahnung.

3.Ach wirklich ?

4.Traurig aber wahr so is das Leben!!!

5.Das mit dem #q hättest dir auch sparen können.

6.Schlaumeier
7.Falls noch was is ich bin beim angeln|closed:


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wie siehts aus im haen mit plattfisch und dorsch???


----------



## schulle21

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hallo bekomme ich heute igendwo noch Wattwürmer her??? oder sonst wo kann ich am besten suchen???? und wenn ich keine habe was würdet ihr mir den raten????


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Heute Morgen auf Hornhecht angetestet leider keinen Erfolg,dafür ein Maifisch erwischt.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



schulle21 schrieb:


> hallo bekomme ich heute igendwo noch Wattwürmer her??? oder sonst wo kann ich am besten suchen???? und wenn ich keine habe was würdet ihr mir den raten????


 
Irgendwie stellst du immer die selben Fragen,kann das sein?:q
*WATTWÜRMER IN DÖSE SELBER GRABEN!!!(TIEDENKARTE BESORGEN)*
Ansonsten nimm halt Nordseekrabben,kosten glaub ich 1,60€
100g.
Oder bei mir gibs die kostenlos,ich bekomm die eimerweise frisch vom Kutter for nothing


----------



## schulle21

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Nö stelle nicht die selben fragen .... nur fast :-D ..... habe leider keinen plan wie ich bei euch das mit dem angeln hinbekomme ....... bin sonst immer in dänemark und da bekommst an jeder ecke wattwürmer die man auch kaufen kann und nicht selbst suchen muss ...... trotzdem danke für deine antwort ...... bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Cuxhaven*

moin zusammen...#h

kann mir irgendjemand mal sagen,ob der aal im cux.-hafen besser auf wattwurm oder auf tauwurm beisst?








...und nein...ich frage nicht,wo ich am besten wattis her bekomme


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

überwiegend uff wattis !!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Cuxhaven*



black bull schrieb:


> überwiegend uff wattis !!!





hm...auf tauwurm is nix im hafen?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Doch,jedenfalls im neuen Fischereihafen hat man auch Erfolg 
auf Aal mit Tauwürmern!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Cuxhaven*

tach zusammen...

mal n kleiner,kurzer bericht von 2 angelabenden in cuxtown:

6 schöne aale am kai gegenüber dem blau/weißen ozeandampfer aus dänemark...hat spaß gemacht.#6
die wollis haben mich weniger geärgert,als meine mitangler mit wattwurm.


nask...lieben dank für deine antwort.:m


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Na dann Petri zu den Fischen#6
Denn hat es sich ja gelohnt,wie gross waren die Schleicher?


----------



## Sonarman

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo SimonHH,
fährst du von Hamburg nach Cux zum Aalangeln?
#hJens


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Na dann Petri zu den Fischen#6
> Denn hat es sich ja gelohnt,wie gross waren die Schleicher?




ein aal hatte knapp ü600g...der rest lag so um 250-300g +/-  n` bischen

war echt klasse...#6
die mitangler hatten auch 2 gute aale,die (geschätzt) bummelich um 400g hatten und n paar nette platte.allerdings alles auf watti...

wetter gut...fische gut...bierchen auch lecker...kurz: alles bestens. :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Sonarman schrieb:


> Hallo SimonHH,
> fährst du von Hamburg nach Cux zum Aalangeln?
> #hJens




moin jens...#h

nein...ich war ne woche beruflich in cuxhafen.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wie sieht es mit dem Saugbagger aus?
Treibt er immer noch sein Unwesen im Hafen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LG Anguilla


----------



## Niy

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin,

habe vor 10 Jahren ca. das letzte mal geangelt und wollte dieses Jahr mal wieder 'reinschnueffeln'. Meine Grosseltern haben in Sahlenburg eine Ferienwohnung, also bietet sich Cuxhaven an, insbesondere wenn der Jugendfischereischein auch bald ein Jahrzehnt abgelaufen ist 
Kommen werde ich so Ende September bis Anfang Oktober, Wattwuermer buddeln kann ich ^^
Keine Ahnung, was ich noch so an Haken/sonstigem Krams rumfliegen habe ... 
Route, auch keine Idee ... habe ich ziehmlich gross in Erinnerung und mit so seltam strukturierter Schnur -- ist wie gesagt schon eine Weile her, und damals sind wir auf einem Kutter mitgefahren.

Viele Gruesse


----------



## Habanero

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin Leute,

ich werde wohl im Oktober mal wieder meine Eltern in Cux besuchen. Da würde es ganz gut passen ein paar Plattfische zu angeln. Wo kann man denn jetzt im Hafen überhaupt noch angeln? Weiter oben war ja was von vielen Zäunen und Verbotsschildern zu lesen. Sind die jetzt schon da oder weiß jemand wann die genau kommen?
Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir da mal einen aktuellen Status geben könntet. Weil, wenn man eh nirgendwo mehr gescheit angeln kann, kann ich die Angelsachen auch gleich zu Hause lassen 

Tschüss Sven


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

angeln kann man schon ..zb. lentzkai oder fischerreihafen
nur leider sind dort ständig die bagger am rödeln
zur zeit geht gar nichts..war gestern 4 std los kein biss
im september bestimmt wieder

zur ausrüstung
eine grundangel.....wurfgewicht ab 100g
0,30 schnurr und ein sogenanntes paternostersystem
zwei haken übereinander und unten das blei....ab 100g
sollten es für das blei aber schon sein

köder .....wattwurm oder krabben

wie gesagt einfach probieren
dann klappt es auch mit dem fisch
g.
steamer#h


----------



## Habanero

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Steamer,

besten Dank für die Infos. Bei mir wird es, wenn überhaupt, erst in den Herbstferien was. Bis dahin sollten die ja fertig gebaggert haben ;-)

Warum braucht man eigentlich soviel Blei? Geht da im Hafen soviel Strömung?

Weißt Du ob man aktuell irgendwo Wattwürmer kaufen kann? Ich weiß die sind schweineteuer, aber ich bin halt nur ein paar Tage da und da will ich nicht noch einen halben Tag mit Wattwurmbuddeln verplempern. Wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen habe, sollen die Wattwürmer ja doch deutlich fängiger sein als Krabben, oder hast Du da andere Erfahrungen?
Eine andere Alternative wären natürlich noch diese künstlichen Wattwürmer von Berkeley. Aber da habe ich bisher auch nur gelesen, dass man damit nix fängt.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wattwürmer kannst du in cux nicht kaufen. da musst du schon selber los und buddeln#6


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ist den da im Moment überhaupt jemand am Angeln?
Habe lange nix gehört.


----------



## Habanero

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> wattwürmer kannst du in cux nicht kaufen. da musst du schon selber los und buddeln#6



Hmm, so'n Schiet. Na denn muss ich wohl wirklich selbst ran. Das heißt irgendwo mit'm Spaten ins Watt und los buddeln oder wie?! Wie tief muss man da buddeln? Packt man die dann einfach in ein Eimerchen mit'n büschen Schlick drin und dann geht's denen gut oder wie?!
Reißt das denn wirklich viel mehr, als wenn man da ein paar leckere Krabben dran hängt? Also ich persönlich würde, glaube ich, lieber die Krabben nehmen. Aber ich bin natürlich auch kein Butt ;-)

Bis denn

        Tschüss Sven


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

vorne an der kugelbake kannst du schnell welche finden, da wo die häufchen sind buddeln am besten mit ner forke dann ist die gefahr nicht so groß sie zu zerteilen. kannst die würmer auch in zeitungspapier wickeln. ich würde sie aber an dem tag verbrauchen da sie sich schlecht halten


----------



## Lasse_R

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ich glaube, dass man wattwürmer auch am hafen im "aquarienshop" kaufen kann. so war es früher jedenfalls.
als köder hat sich wattwurm auf jedenfall am besten bewiesen. mit krabben hatten wir eigentlich nie erfolg.
Aber um selber wattwürmer auszugraben, verplempert man keinen halben tag. das geht ruckzuck. einfach ein paar hundert meter ins watt watscheln und mit der forke losbuddeln, da wo die häufchen sind. meist sind die wattwürmer weiter draußen größer, als die, die man auch schon nach 10 metern wattwandern ausgraben kann.
viel spaß! 

@steamer:
im hafen kann ich das mit den mindestens 100 gramm blei auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 30 gramm reichen eigentlich aus. zur not 50 oder 60, aber >100g?!


----------



## Habanero

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hi Sport_fischer, hi Lasse,

danke Euch beiden mal für die Tips 
Ich werde dann also mal die Forke einpacken und mein Glück versuchen. Zur Not kann ich ja dann immer noch im Aquarienshop fragen.
Blei werde ich halt mal ein paar verschiedene mitnehmen und ausprobieren.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## GerardoM

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo ihr Petrijünger um Cuxhaven,
bisher beschränkte sich meine Angelei auf den Süden der Republik (genauer gesagt rund um Füssen / Schwangau am Forggensee) und da habe ich leider nur Erfahrung mit Hecht, Zander, Forelle, Karpfen und Konsorten.
Jetzt bin ich aber Ende Aug. /Anf. September für eine Woche in Cuxhaven und würde mir da auch gerne einmal einen Muskelkater beim Werfen holen.
Einiges habe ich ja in den vorangegangenen Beiträgen schon gelesen und gelernt. Und da ich als Kind (ist aber eben schon ca. 40 Jahre her) schon einige Male in Cuxhaven (Döse) war, kann ich mir auch unter den beschriebenen Plätzen etwas vorstellen.
Trotzdem sind da noch einige Fragen und ich würde mich freuen wenn mir diese jemand beantworten könnte.


Wattwürmer sind ja anscheinend super (aber da muß ich mir, durch das graben, ja anscheinend ersteinmal Schwielen an den Händen holen). Und da meine Zeit begrenzt ist
... geht es auch mit Kunstködern bzw. Krabben (dürfen die Krabben auch gekocht sein ?)
Da es ja anscheinend am Hafen immer mehr Probleme gibt ... kann man von den Steinen aus (am Ufer) in der Grimmershörner Bucht angeln ?
Darf man den Damm bei der Kugelbake immer noch betreten (oder hat sich da in jüngster Zeit etwas geändert)
Ist es tatsächlich so, dass man ca. 150 Gramm Wurfgewicht benötigt ?
Bringt Spinnfischen etwas ?
Ich habe in Bezug auf Plattfische gelesen, dass man auch mit einem Blinker (Löffel) mit nachfolgendem montiertem Naturköder fangen kann. Geht das an der Kugelbake / Grimmershörner Bucht auch ?
Kann man in so einem Fall auch einen Fischfetzen als Köder verwenden ?
Ich weiß ... Fragen über Fragen. Trotzdem würde ich mich über Antworten sehr freuen und mich auch gerne (bei Bedarf) mit Tipps über das erfolgreiche Urlaubs-Angeln in meiner Region revanchieren.#6


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hallo GerardoM

wer fische fangen will er auch was dafür tun...|wavey:
aber keine angst so schlimm ist das nicht
ein gut trainierter allgäuer braucht für 50 würmer 
eine halbe stunde
die kunstköder kannst du zuhause lassen
mit krabben geht nur was wenn viel fisch da ist
grimmbucht klar kann man....aber da hast du sehr viel publikum!! abends geht es 
an der kugelbake muss man die stellen kennen sonst wird das sehr teuer.....bleiverlust!!!
ich nehme deshalb soviel gewicht da ich ab und an auch in die fahrrinne werfe
in der grimm reichen 50g->
spinnen....probiere es...die mefo ist der fisch der 1000 würfe
buttlöffel heißen die dinger....sollen gut sein...habe es aber noch nicht selber probiert....in der ostsee angeln einige mit fischfetzen andere mit wattis damit
das prinzip ist einleuchtend....die grimm wäre dafür bestimmt der richtig platz
apropos grimm.. habe dort schon platte gefangen da war das wasser noch nicht mal 10cm tief...die kommen mit dem ersten auflaufenden wasser
so.....fragen beantwortet..wenn noch welche....da man los

zur zeit geht gar nichts.....vielleicht ist es zu warm??????
oder.....?????
aber das kann sich hier immer schnell ändern

g+petri
steamer


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

im aquarienshop gibt es keine wattwürmer!
das buddeln kannst du auch schon am ende der buhnen versuchen da hab ich auch schon guten erfolg gehabt.

stimmt das phänomen mit dem flachen wasser ist mir auch schon aufgefallen hab mich auch gewundert ;-)


----------



## GerardoM

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo steamer,
herzlichen Dank für Deine detaillierten Antworten.
Der "gut trainierte Allgäuer" trifft leider nur für "ortsansässige" Tauwürmer etc. zu.
Von anderer Seite habe ich nämlich auch schon gehört, dass das Buddeln im Strandgebiet (z.B. vor Döse) nicht gerne gesehen wird und wie gesagt ... ich möchte ein paar Tage Urlaub machen und keinen "Stress" haben. ... oder hast Du einen Geheimtipp für mich, wo man buddeln kann ohne gleich "gelyncht" zu werden.
Das mit dem "Publikum" in der Grimmershörner Bucht habe ich mir auch schon gedacht (ich selbst war früher, in den vielen Jahren, in denen ich als Kind meine Ferien in Cuxhaven verbracht habe, ja auch immer Publikum) ... aber es gibt doch diese wunderbaren T-shirts ... du weißt schon ... die mit dem Rückenaufdruck "Ja -- ich bin hier beim Angeln, Ja -- hier gibt es Fische, Nein -- ich habe noch nichts gefangen usw.)
Spinnfischen auf Meerforellen hört sich doch interessant an (... ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich mir einen Muskelkater vom Werfen holen möchte)
Könnten das möglicherweise auch noch andere Schuppenritter toll finden z.B. Hornhechte ... oder, oder ... ?
Und das mit der Kugelbake ... sprich Hängern ... herzlichen Dank für Deinen Insidertipp! Ich werde mir einen entsprechenden Teilevorrat mitnehmen. Dazu noch eine Frage ... liegen die Steinbrocken, die für die Hänger verantwortlich sind, auch weiter draußen oder nur im direkten Uferbereich ?
Du schreibst dass derzeit nichts geht (das kenne ich momentan auch zu Genüge von meinen Heimatgewässern) und Du vermutest, dass es eventuell zu warm sein könnte ... dann kann ich mich, auf der anderen Seite ja zumindestens auf einen schönen Urlaub (ohne dicker Fleece-Jacke freuen) :vik:, denn Schneefall bis auf ca. 1.200 m durften wir hier bei uns vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit (dieses Jahr im Sommer!) genießen !
Vielen Dank, einen schönen Tag und Petri !
GerardoM


----------



## GerardoM

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Sport_fischer,
danke für Deine Antwort. Meinst Du da den Bereich direkt an der Kugelbake (links Richtung Döser Strand, dort, wo noch nicht so viel Strand/Watt Publikum ist) ?
Schönen Tag und Petri
GerardoM


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

guten morgen 
das du stress beim buddeln bekommst ist mir neu....habe noch nie jemanden motzen hören
der beste platz zum buddeln ist .....hinter dem messeplatz in döse...gehe ca 500m raus...dort sind genug
watti´s
die t-shirts kenne ich.....probiere es wie gesagt ...abends oder ganz früh morgens
horni´s sind keine mehr da.....die saison war sehr kurz...nur ende mai ging was
wenn du es vom leitdamm probieren möchtest gehe auf die seitenstack´s
hier mußt du allerdings sehr weit werfen....und das blei sollte durch die  starke störmung
schon 150 -200g haben
zu den mefo´s....2 std vor hochwasser im hafen am steubenhöft...dort in der ecke wo die segler liegen....ist ein guter platz..nimm auch noch zwei angeln auf pose mit
vorfach 1.50 cm mit fischfetzen....das erhöht die chance

auf den fleece würde nicht verzichten....hier ändert sich das wetter sehr schnell
aber das kennst du ja bestimmt

so........schönen sonntag
g.steamer


----------



## GerardoM

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo steamer,

super, DANKE #6.
Da hast Du mir ja schon "dick" weitergeholfen.
Fleece ist, glaube ich, fast schon überall ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Reisegepäcks.
Würde mich trotzdem über ein paar warme Tage freuen, denn in der von mir gebuchten Zeit ist Mittags-Hochwasser und das bietet sich ja dann auch --- neben dem Angeln --- für einen erholsamen Bade-/Strandurlaub an.
Noch 4 Fragen ...
1, Ich habe mich schon "blöd" gesucht nach einem Schonmaß/Mindestmaß für die "Platten". Gibt es anscheinend nicht. Ist das korrekt ?
2, Schonmaß für die Meerforelle ist 40 cm. Das dürfte so stimmen. 
3, Wie tief stellst Du die Montage beim Fischen mit Pose im Hafen ? Oder meintest Du mit 1,50 nicht nur die Vorfachlänge, sondern auch die Tiefeneinstellung ?
4, Und jetzt noch eine, für einen Einheimischen vermutlich "sau-dumme" Frage ... welchen Fisch soll ich im Fischgeschäft für die Fetzenköder kaufen ? Hering ? 
Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise und Tipps ... freue mich jetzt schon richtig auf meinen Urlaub.
Dir auch noch einen schönen Sonntag ...
GerardoM


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

gerardom
die schonmaße für platte..http://www.angelblogger.de/keine-schonzeiten-mehr-fur-weibliche-flundern-und-schollen/
mefo´s 40 cm
richtig die tiefeneinstellung....1,50 von pose zum haken
kaufe dir einen hering....schneide ihn in 5 cm lange streifen...zum ende spitzzulaufend
sodaß er aussieht wie ein kleiner köderfisch
du kannst es auch mal mit pose in der grimm versuchen
auf aal.....suche dir eine stelle wo niemand badet...und dann.....nur 2-3 m weit werfen
wenn aal da ist...beißt er direkt über dem kraut 
ich habe so schon schöne gezogen.......allerdings es wird immer schlechter
die dänen machen einen darmwurm und die überfischung der glasaale dafür verantwortlich
...ist bestimmt was ran
wenn du einen oder welche fangen solltest....keine angst vor dem wurm
er lebt nur im darm.....und der geht ja sowieso in die tonne
ich hoffe für dich ...das du petri-glück hast in deinem urlaub

mein urlaub steht auch schon......eine woche im oktober.. hvide sande in dk
brandungsangeln
wenn es so läuft wie im letzten jahr.....werden mich  wieder die möven verfolgen

g.steamer


----------



## GerardoM

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo steamer,
das macht doch richtig Spass mit Dir ... schnelle, freundliche und aussagekräftige Antworten.
Jetzt kann ich ja mein Angelequipment für den Urlaub zusammenstellen... und wenn ich auch nichts fangen sollte ... dann habe ich jedenfalls richtig dazugelernt und es hat Spass gemacht. Danke.
Gerne wiederhole ich auch mein Angebot vom Anfang ... solltest Du einmal im Ostallgäu Angeln gehen wollen ... kannst Du Dich sehr gerne bei mir melden. Über www.itstime4biking.de kannst Du jederzeit direkten Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen.
Also ... ich wünsche Dir auch schon viel Urlaubsvorfreude, erholsame und schöne Urlaubstage und "en vellykket fiskeri" in Dänemark #h.
...... kann man Möven braten oder schmecken sie gegrillt besser :q
Petri Dank und allzeit fette Beute
GerardoM


----------



## Lasse_R

*AW: Cuxhaven*

@steamer:
wie kommt man zu dem kleinen seglerhafen? braucht man dafür nicht einen schlüssel? ich war gestern mal am lentzkai (von der seite aus, wo die ganzen steine etc. liegen) aber da war der eigentliche lentzkai, also der bereich hinter den hapaghallen, mit einem tor verschlossen...
und noch was anderes: ist dort zurzeit überhaupt was los? also in bezug auf plattfisch und mefos. oder ist es noch zu früh/schon zu spät?
petri heil! 

Lasse


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hallo lasse

fahre das nächste mal einfach..wo sich die strasse gabelt
links vorbei.......entlang der hapaghallen
am ende kannst du wenden und
dann siehst du schon den angelplatz

was zur zeit geht...????..keine ahnung
war aus zeitgründen lange nicht los

probiere einfach dein glück....und poste mal....wie es war

fährt allerdings der bagger....hast du keine chance
dann ist das zeitverbrennung

petri
steamer#h


----------



## Lasse_R

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Vielen Dank! Am Dienstag werde ich dort mal mein Glück versuchen und hoffentlich mal ein paar Plattfische erbeuten. Wenn nix läuft, packe ich mal die Spinnrute aus und machen den Seglerbereich unsicher.  Dienstag Abend wird dann berichtet!#h
Viele Grüße,

Lasse


----------



## Lasse_R

*AW: Cuxhaven*

so, gestern war ich also unterwegs. am montag habe ich mir den bereich nochmal angeschaut und um auch zu gucken, ob der saugbagger am rotieren ist. nix los, super! am dienstag morgen war ich dann in sahlenburg um ein paar würmer ans tageslicht zu befördern. und: neuer rekord! nur ein touri hat mich gefragt, was es denn da zu finden gibt.
ich: GOLD!
touri: aha!
pause
ich: nee quatsch, ich such mir hier ein paar würmer zusammen!
touri: aha...
pause
touri: und was macht man damit?
ich (hab ihn komisch angeguckt): essen?! salz und pfeffer drauf, ab in die pfanne, dazu salat und baguett!
touri: soso!
pause
ich: also ich meinte damit die zubereitung der fische, die man damit fängt!
danach ist der gute herr einfach gegangen. norddeutschen humor scheint dem nicht gefallen zu haben.
am hafen sah es dann ganz anders aus, als am tag davor. ein riesen frachter lag am kompletten lentzkai und zig leute waren am ein- und ausladen. ich bin dann ganz an die hinterste ecke zu den segelboten gegangen. nach zwei stunden hatte sich noch nichts getan. der lärm nervte anscheinend nicht nur mich, sondern auch die fische. einen stint konnte ich dann noch aus dem wasser holen aber das wars. als ich gerade beim einpacken war, kam noch ein älterer angler mit dem ich mich dann etwas unterhalten habe. er wollte sein glück dann an meiner stelle versuchen. auf seinen rat hin, bin ich dann an den hafen vor den hapaghallen gefahren. ich hatte gerade alles ausgepackt, als der saugbagger durch die hafeneinfahrt schipperte und dirket vor mir anfing ordentlich radau zu machen. ich bin dann gleich in den alten fischereihafen umgezogen um dort mein glück zu versuchen. zwei angler waren schon dort, die aber nur zwei stinte erbeutet hatten. nachdem ich mich dann noch mit einem alten mann über das schlechte schulsystem, die wirtschaftskrise, das wetter, den schlechten fischbestand, den staat und seine fehler und was weiß ich noch nicht alles unterhalten hatte (ok, er hat die meiste zeit geredet. ich glaube er war auch etwas angetrunken...) hab ich dann zusammengepackt und zu hause meine nun schon immerhin 5 stinte in der pfanne (wie oben beschrieben  ) gebraten. am abend wurde ich dann noch gefragt, ob ich gurkensalat gemacht hätte.
soviel zu meiner angelei am dienstag. spaß gemacht hats trotzdem 

achso, ich habe dann nochmal eine runde gedreht um die anderen angler zu fragen, was sie denn so erbeutet hätten. an meiner ersten stelle wurden ein paar stinte, ein aal und ein kleiner butt gefangen. die anderen sind ebenfalls nur mit ein paar stinten nach hause gegangen.
und als ich dann im auto war, sah ich den großen frachter vom lentzkai ablegen. timing ist eben alles.


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

geiler bericht....wenn auch das ergebnis aus deiner sicht  be....
war
kopf hoch der herbst kommt...und der fisch auch
g.steamer


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

haha das mit dem essen sag ich auch immer #6


----------



## Malzis

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Das gleiche mit den fragenden Turis hatte ich vor einigen jahren am Geniusstrand .ein opa mitEnkel kann zu mir und schauten die ganze zeit zu,was ich mache. Nach einiger Zeit und vielen sprüchen vom Enkel an den Opa ,fasste sich den alte Herr ein Herz und fragte mich,was ich den da machen würde.
ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen und antwortete,das ich Kartoffeln pflanzen würde,worauf er antwortet,"ja das geht aber nicht,das Wasser hier ist doch Salzig"
darauf konterte ich nur"sehen sie,wennich das zur Ernten komme,hab ich gleich Salzkartoffeln.
darauf zu der beleidigt seines weges und ward nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Eike82

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin Experten,

ich sitze grade auf Fanö und ärgere mich über 2 Dinge. 1. scheint es hier mehr Krabben als Sand zu geben die einem nach 2 min. schon alle Haken leergefuttert haben und 2. ist mir erst seit Gestern bekannt, dass man an der Niedersächsischen Nordseeküste auch ohne Angelschein Würmer baden darf.

Deswegen möchte ich gerne im November im Cuxhavener Hafengebiet mein Glück versuchen. Dazu hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. lohnt sich das Angeln im November überhaupt?

2. Google hat immer wieder den Amerikahafen als gute Angelmöglichkeit ausgeworfen. Ist das noch aktuell oder irgendwie abgesperrt oder verboten?

3. Wo gibt es im Hafengebiet sonst noch gute Möglichkeiten? Da ich noch nie dort war wäre es nett wenn mir ortskundige Angler beschreiben könnten wo gute Stellen sind und wie man dort hin kommt.







4. Hat sonst noch jemand vor ein Novemberwochenende in Cuxhaven mit der Angel zu verbringen? Dann könnte man sich ja mal treffen und was zusammen machen ...


Mit hier nicht mehr die Krabben fütternden Grüßen
Eike


----------



## derporto

*AW: Cuxhaven*

natürlich lohnt sich das fischen im november. evtl. kannst du im hafengebiet dann sogar dorsch fangen. die krabben sind weg, die butt sind da. was will man mehr? amerikahafen ist aktuell ein guer platz. allerdings kannst du im gesamten hafengebiet auf guten erfolg hoffen. entscheidend ist der zugang zum hafenbecken. in cuxhaven ist immer wieder mal ein teilgebiet abgesperrt wegen baumaßnahmen.orientier dich am besten an den cuxhavener anglern. damit habe ich bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht. sie sind auskunftsfreudig und immer für einen tipp zu haben. 

du wirst dich hauptsächlich auf platte fokussieren können. das heißt: wattis graben und vorfächer mit deutlich reduziertem lockkram-anteil. auf die tageszeit musst du nicht achten.fangen kannst du immer. vielleicht versuchst du es auch mal mit dem buttblinker, wenn die verhältnisse es zulassen.

petri heil


----------



## Eike82

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn im Hafen nicht so auf Flut geachtet werden muß ist das ja noch besser ... dann sehen wir mal zu, dass wir bei ablaufendem Wasser ankommen, damit das Watt noch umgegraben werden kann.

Gibt es Empfehlungen für eine günstige Unterkunft für ein oder zwei Übernachtungen? Komfort ist von sekundärer Bedeutung - mir selbst würde schon ein Platz für eine Luma reichen. Im Auto oder Zelt pennen dürfte etwas kühl werden ... das mag ich meiner besseren Hälfte nicht zumuten.

meint
Eike


----------



## derporto

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Vette91 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn im Hafen nicht so auf Flut geachtet werden muß ist das ja noch besser ... dann sehen wir mal zu, dass wir bei ablaufendem Wasser ankommen, damit das Watt noch umgegraben werden kann.
> 
> Gibt es Empfehlungen für eine günstige Unterkunft für ein oder zwei Übernachtungen? Komfort ist von sekundärer Bedeutung - mir selbst würde schon ein Platz für eine Luma reichen. Im Auto oder Zelt pennen dürfte etwas kühl werden ... das mag ich meiner besseren Hälfte nicht zumuten.
> 
> meint
> Eike



habe meine nächte in cuxhaven immer in ferienwohnungen und ab und an in hotels verbracht. zu dieser jahreszeit brauchst du auf jedenfall keine befürchtung haben,keinen adäquaten schlafplatz mehr zu finden. an deiner stelle würde ich einfach hinfahren und mich vor ort umsehen, bzw. bei der touristinfo nach günstigen schlafgelegenheiten fragen oder einfach bei einer der hunderten von wohnungen anfragen, die das berühmte "zimmer frei"-schild hängen haben. manche sind flexibel und vergeben die wohnung oder das zimmer in der nebensaison auch für ein oder zwei nächte. mach nur nicht den fehler und lass dir von der touristinfo etwas in duhnen oder döse aufschwatzen. von dort aus ist der hafen, also dein angelrevier, nur mit dem auto oder mit langem fußmarsch zu erreichen. ich persönlich achte bei der wahl meines domizils immer sehr genau auf akzeptable erreichbarkeit der gewässer.

petri


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,
ich bin bis 21. November hier.Hat jemand Lust zusammen im Hafen Fischen zu gehen?
Werde heute hinfahren und mal erkunden.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo nochmal,
geht eigentlich noch jemand aktuell auf Aal am Hadelner Kanal oder anderswo?
Wattwürmer:Gibt es Zoo Konopka noch?Soll ganzjährig Wattwürmer anbieten.Kennt jemand Preise?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Konopka gibt es noch.


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Konopka gibt es noch.


 
ok,werde mal nach Wattwürmer fragen.

Wie fängt man am besten Stinte im Hafen und wo?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Konopka hat keine Wattis,wirbt aber damit das ganze Jahr welche zu haben|uhoh:

Werde jetzt mal Hafen erkunden


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Also ich habe keine wirklich gute Stelle gefunden im Hafen,überall Zäune usw.
Schade das sich keiner von den Cuxhavenern meldet,wäre gerne mal zusammen fischen gegangen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hol dir nen heringspatanoster..häng da krabbenfleisch ran.. 35 gr birnenblei..ne leichte grundrute..fahr zur schleuse unsd lass einfach runter..da bekommste imemr ein paar stinte..


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,
gestern von 17.30- 23.15 Uhr 3 kleine Plattfische.Und ein Biß der das Dreibein mit der Rute umgerissen hatte;+;+
War aber gerade nicht da.Dreibein wurde nur noch durch einen Poller gehalten,ohne dem wäre das im Wasser gelandet.


----------



## Nitro

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin,wo hast denn gesessen?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Alcapone:
Diese Bisse kenne ich auch! Möwe nachts gegen die Schnur -  hihi


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

moinsen red bull
werde morgen  ab 15:00 angeln gehen...ist ja auflaufendes wasser
erst wattis graben und dann in richtung steubenhöft
heute war kein bagger dort
wo warst du denn beim letzten mal?
wenn du zeit und lust hast melde dich noch
ansonsten schönes we
g.
steamer


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Es soll mal langsam kälter werden!!!


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Es soll mal langsam kälter werden!!!


Was macht roter neon von den ist nichts mehr zu hören


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Keine Ahnung,bin auch erst seit kurzem wieder hier aktiv.


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Was Läuft in Cuxhaven da ich roter Neon nicht
erreichen konnte wäre eine Auskunft nett.

Gruß Anguilla


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

die woche gar nichts
kein fisch in cux...sind alle auf dem weihnachtmarkt
schöne x-mas 
steamer:vik:


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

@anguilla
Ab der Abenddämmerung am Fährhafen zur Zeit Klieschen und vereinzelt auch Dorsch...wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit

Gruß und frohes Fest
Nask7


----------



## steamer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hallo nask7
wie groß sind die klieschen?
ich gehe mal davon aus .....in den fährhafen...oder?
und bei auflaufend.

schöne weihnachten
g.steamer


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hi steamer,
jo bei auflaufend im Fährhafen.
Grösse unterschiedlich,so um die 25-35cm.
Diese und nächste Woche hätte man jetzt die besten Voraussetzung(siehe Tidenkalender)
Am meisten wird immer zwischen den ersten beiden Pfeilern gefangen...frag mich net warum.

Wünsch dir auch ein frohes Fest!
Gruß Nask


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich wünsche allen Cuxhavnern ABs ein frohes
Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Anguilla


----------



## Timm3000

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo an alle,
Ich wollte mal so fragen wie wo ich jetzt in Cuxhaven gut Platte Aal Dorsch fange. Und welche Köder.Hatte eigentlich immer mit Wattwurm geangelt lief die letzten mal nur nicht gut.

Bitte um antwort

MFG: Timm3000


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Aale jetzt?Das will ich sehen:q


----------



## Timm3000

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hab schon in dieser jahreszeit aale in der schleuse gefangen ^^ ist aber schon ne weile her


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*

aber nicht bei der Kälte oder?habe oben Bereich Cuxhaven auch schon im November TOP Aale gefangen.Allerdings war es da wärmer als üblich.


----------



## Timm3000

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ja okay das stimmt wärmer war es.
aber dorsch und platte sollte gehen.


----------



## Hochseeangler

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich war letztes WE mit meiner Familie mal kurz in Cuxhaven: in den Häfen ist momentan sooooo viel Eis, dass vom Wasser wirklich gar nichts mehr zu sehen ist!!
Momentan kann man dort das Angeln total vergessen (und Eisfischen ist auch nicht möglich - das wäre lebensgefährlich......... #d #d #d )

Hochseeangler


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

@timm 3000

Die Antworten zu deinen Fragen und noch viel mehr befinden sich bereits hier in diesem thread...hast du Spass am lesen??? Willkommen im Anglerboard!!! :q:m

Gruß Nask7


----------



## maxs30

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Einheimische ,

bin Anfang März für eine Woche in Cux und wollte fragen ob man(n) da schon mit Heringen rechnen darf???

Gruß aus NRW#h


----------



## Timm3000

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin Moin,
also ich war vor 2-3 jahren im März mit meinem bruder mal auf Hering in der Schleuse.
Allerdings haben wir wir nicht so gut gefangen. Ich denke in Cuxhaven erflogreich Heringe zu fangen ist ehr unwarscheinlich.

MFG: Timm3000


----------



## Timm3000

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hat einer von euch in Cuxhaven schonmal mit einem Buttlöffel geangelt ? un dwurde damit gut gefangen?


----------



## maxs30

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Was meinst du denn mit "nicht so gut"?


----------



## Timm3000

*AW: Cuxhaven*

na ja viele warens nicht und alle haken voll hatten wir auch nie


----------



## fLow.cux

*AW: Cuxhaven*

neee ist noch zu früh zu kalt und wahrscheinlich wird eh gebaggert


----------



## maxs30

*AW: Cuxhaven*

@fLow.cux

meinst du jetzt mich mit deiner Antwort?

Auf was kann ich denn in der ersten Aprilwoche in Cuxhaven gehen?

War letzten Herbst schon mal da und habe im Hafen Stinte und Sprotten gefangen. 

Gruß aus NRW#h


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Auf was kann ich denn in der ersten Aprilwoche in Cuxhaven gehen?

Moin maxs30^^

Am besten gräbst du dir einige Wattis oder nimmst paar Krabben,wirfst diese(an der Angel) in die Flut und lässt dich einfach überraschen.Irgendwas beisst eigendlich immer!
Der Hering wird wohl wie letztes Jahr vereinzelnd bis spät hier eintreffen...hoffen wir aber mal das Beste für diese Saison!

Gruß Nask7#6


----------



## maxs30

*AW: Cuxhaven*

E N D L I C H --- der Sommer kommt, vielleicht wirds ja doch noch was mit Heringen in Cuxhaven zu Ostern!?


----------



## fLow.cux

*AW: Cuxhaven*



maxs30 schrieb:


> E N D L I C H --- der Sommer kommt, vielleicht wirds ja doch noch was mit Heringen in Cuxhaven zu Ostern!?



ich schätze schon  musst dich aber gedulden  wenns nicht gleich am ersten tag was wird vll am 4 oder 5  

vielleicht sieht man sich dann mal


----------



## maxs30

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich bin dann der mit dem blauen Ford Focus (Kennzeichen: HAM)

Bin ab Samstag in CUX!

#h#h#h


----------



## Timm3000

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,
war gestern in Döse angeln. Nichts noch nicht mal ein Biss...
Hab gestern noch über 80 Wattis gegraben aber die Fische wollen nicht.. hm..

MFG:Timm3000


----------



## Timm3000

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,
war am samstag los Plattfische mit Wattis zu angeln.
hab auch zwei stück gefangen und viele Bisse gehabt.
War in der Schleuse sie haben gegen Abend gebissen

MFG:Timm3000


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Na siehste...sag ich doch,da geht schon mehr als in Döse
Ich werd demnächst auch mal wieder auf Plattfisch...muss man ja solang noch ausnutzen,bis hier wieder ne Inversion von Wollhandkrabben ihr Unwesen treibt.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

War letztens mal wieder los bei uns in der Bucht auf Butt mit 2 Feederruten.Hat in Strömen geregnet...5 Stück und ein kleiner Aal (schwimmt wieder)! waren zum Schluss das Ergebnis des Tages.

Hehe...nicht mal bei so einem Mistwetter hat man da seine Ruhe vor Touristen/Passanten

Sonst noch Jemand mal wieder losgewesen hier...?


----------



## DerAndi

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ich werde im august wohl mal nen hafentest machen. mein erstes mal von land aus an nem deutschen meer . icxh freu mich schon wien kleenes kind auf den urlaub


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Jo,schönen Urlaub wünsch ich...vergess die Grabforke nicht!


----------



## Habanero

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Grabforke ist wirklich wichtig. Ich hatte mir mal beim Aldi für 'nen Zehner eine aus Edelstahl mitgenommen. Die ist echt superstabil und rostet nicht die Bohne.

Wir hatten aber trotzdem relativ viel Ausschuss beim Buddeln. Ich würde mal sagen, so ca. zwei vermatschte Wattis auf einen guten. Ist das bei Euch auch so oder haben wir da was falsch gemacht?

Tschüss Sven


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ich war dienstag los gezogen..ich habe in 45min gut 85stück gehabt..waren alle super...nur das mit dem fisch klappte irgendwie nicht...und bei euch??


----------



## Habanero

*AW: Cuxhaven*

WOW |bigeyes
Du buddelst aber nicht zufällig berufsmäßig Gräben oder so?! 

Aber im Ernst, hast Du keine verletzten gehabt? Wir haben halt andauernd welche mit den Zinken von der Forke erwischt oder sie beim rausziehen abgerissen. Haben wir da irgendwas falsch gemacht? 

Wir waren ja nur zweimal los. Da haben wir aber außer dem kleinen Aal auf meinem Foto auch nix gefangen. 

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich geh Morgen nochmal los zur Bucht auf Butt und Aal...das Wetter ist ja bestens!
40 Wattis reichen mir da vollkommen aus.
Berichte denn die Tage wie es war...evtl.mit Fotos

@Habanero
Seh blos zu,dass Du es dieses Jahr nochmal schaffst nach Cux zu kommen...
ich geh jetzt nur noch mit Feederruten los.Ist viel angenehmer und macht mehr fun als mit den klobigen Brandungsstöcken.#6


Gruß Nask7


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

So bin los gewesen...
bei ablandigen Wind mit zt. starken Böhen und Schauer viele Bisse gehabt,doch nur einen Butt erwischt.Sobald es aufklarte war nichts mehr.Nur noch Wollis,leere und abgekniffene Haken.
Naja,dank der Springflut und Gummistiefel hatte ich da später dann kurz vor Hochwasser wenigstens meine Ruhe vor den zahlreichen Touristen


----------



## Habanero

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> @Habanero
> Seh blos zu,dass Du es dieses Jahr nochmal schaffst nach Cux zu kommen...
> ich geh jetzt nur noch mit Feederruten los.Ist viel angenehmer und macht mehr fun als mit den klobigen Brandungsstöcken.#6



Ich werde sehen was sich machen lässt. Aber da meine Urlaubstage für dieses Jahr schon langsam zur Neige gehen, könnte es schwierig werden.
Aber Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall nochmal zu versuchen ein paar Platte an den Haken zu bekommen. 

Hier hat vorgestern leider trotz Hochwasser auch kein einziger Zander gebissen. 
Dafür hat ein Angelkollege ein Monsterrotauge mit 1,6kg und 44cm erwischt. :vik:

Tschüss Sven


----------



## DerAndi

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hat einer hier Infos zum Angeln an den beiden Seen bei Flögeln?


----------



## Habanero

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Also ich nicht. Ich kenne die Seen nur aus meiner Kindheit vom Schlittschuhlaufen. Das war allerdings sehr geil dort. 

Tschüss Sven


----------



## DerAndi

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hehe dat klappt im august aber nicht so ganz....:vik: bin ja nich jesus. weil ich würd gern auch mal auf raubfisch probieren an nem see weil die alster werd ich auch beharken


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich hole das hier mal wieder hoch.

Sagt mal,wie sieht das denn mit dem Hering im Herbst aus?
Ist es möglich welche zu fangen,werden schon welche gefangen oder ab wann werden sie gefangen.

Das im Frühjahr klappt,das ist außer frage.


----------



## ALCAPONE

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,
da sich hier ja einige Cuxhavener rumtrieben stelle ich meine Frage mal hier.
Bin hier im Urlaub und suche jemanden der Aale räuchern könnte oder jemanden kennt der das kann.Muß natürlich nicht umsonst ein.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Heringe kannst du jetzt total vergessen. Ich war heute mit dem Mopped in Cux und hab mir nen paar plätze angesehen, am meisten haben mir die buhnen bei altenwalde gefallen, werde da mal in meinem urlaub nen versuch starten. kann ich da auch wattis finden?


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> ... die buhnen bei altenwalde gefallen...



Land unter? |bigeyes#c


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Blink* schrieb:


> Land unter? |bigeyes#c



was willst du mir damit sagen??


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> Heringe kannst du jetzt total vergessen. Ich war heute mit dem Mopped in Cux und hab mir nen paar plätze angesehen, am meisten haben mir die buhnen bei altenwalde gefallen, werde da mal in meinem urlaub nen versuch starten. kann ich da auch wattis finden?




ääähhmmmm.... altenwalde buhnen..wattis???? wo warst du denn?? altenbruch könnte ich mir noch vorstellen aber net altenwalde??#q


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> was willst du mir damit sagen??




Ich wollte damit nur anmerken, dass es in Altenwalde keine Buhnen gibt.


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ja sorry meinte altenbruch....


----------



## Prodigy

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo,
wollte mich mal informieren wie es im moment mit Brandungsangeln in Cux aussieht, bzw. im Hafen die Rute ins Wasser halten. 
Bin zwar leidenschaftlicher Angler, war aber seit meinem 15 Lebensjahr nicht mehr im Hafen angeln. (Bin Cuxendorfer)

Also wo ist was los bzw. welches Geschirr soll ich mitnehmen?
Die meisten Ködertipps konnte ich mir hier trööd schon zusammen sammeln, also Stintfetzen und Wattis(scheiß Buddelei#q).

Ganz heißer Tipp für Stint ist übrigens das Medem-Umwalzwerk
in Ihlienworth. Da wimmelt es zur Zeit nur von Stinten.

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar...


----------



## Jennic

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Prodigy schrieb:


> Ganz heißer Tipp für Stint ist übrigens das Medem-Umwalzwerk
> in Ihlienworth. Da wimmelt es zur Zeit nur von Stinten.



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas? danke für den tipp ;-)
wattwürmer kannst du doch bei konopka in müggendorf holen, dann sparst du dir das buddeln ;-)


----------



## Prodigy

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Konopka?! Vor dem Laden hab ich schiss 
Da ist alles eingestaubt...

Aber ich glaube für ein paar Wattis werd ich da mal vorbeischauen. Was will der denn an Euronen haben?


----------



## Jennic

*AW: Cuxhaven*

hmm das weiß ich nicht genau. ich kauf da meist nur taumetten. das hammer angebot an angelsachen hat er da ja nun nicht grade  aber würmer aller art hat er bei sich, sogar köfis kann man da kaufen ;-) vielleicht komm ich da in nächster zeit mal hin, dann erkundige ich mich mal ;-)


----------



## olaf70

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hat der wirklich Wattwürmer? Immer wenn ich da mal angerufen habe, hatte der keine.
Ist aber auch nicht schlimm, im Hafen kann man auch Krabben oder Tauwurm nehmen, oder eben selber Wattis graben.


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

sich mal ebend fix welche buddeln is doch kein ding....bei den richtigen stellen sollten 100 -150 in einer stunde zuschaffen...und wer geht unter mind 60 würmer am strand oder im hafen angeln??


----------



## Prodigy

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Kein Plan wie lange Du da aushalten willst mit min. 60 Würmern.

Lassen sich Watti's überhaut für längere Zeit haltbar machen??? So drei bis vier Wochen?
Dann würde sich der Spaß auch wieder lohnen...


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

es is davon abhängig wie stark die wollis aktiv sind usw...4 ruten a 2 haken sind 60 würmer schnell weg..die letzten jahre brauchte ich immer so zwischen 60-140 wattis in ca 5-6 std... wattis kannst du net lange halten..mit glück 3 tage in zeitung eingewickelt im kühlschrank...
oder getrocknet..aber da habe ich keine erfahrung mit...


----------



## playmanes

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo liebe norddeutsche
Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch!
Wir fahren nächste Woche nach dorum neufeld jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen wie das so mit dem kajedeich aussieht, was da so drin ist, hoffe Karpfen, und wie breit das Gewässer so ist danke für eure antworten


----------



## playmanes

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## olaf70

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Bist du mit dem Namen Kajedeich sicher? In Dorum Neufeld kenn ich nur so einen kleinen Teich, wo ab und zu mal ein Angler sitzt. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung was dort an Fisch drin ist.
http://www.nordseesonne.com/angeln.html


----------



## playmanes

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ja das heißt wirklich kajedeich, er liegt wenn du auf die Karte schaust bei google Earth, rechts von dorum neufeld!! Ja der See ist schon toll auf den Bildern, nur leider nicht mehr für Gast Angler frei nur noch für angelverein Mitglieder leider!


----------



## Gringopuma

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ahoi Jungs  bin der Kalli  aus Cuxhaven-Döse
Hab fleissig mitgelesen .
Recht interessant


----------



## Gringopuma

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ahoi Wattwürmer kannste bei Manni ???   bestellen
ist viel am Hafen und Rollerfahrer,seine Frau Erika  auch sehr bekannt am Hafen beim Angeln.                                 
Fährt nen grünen max  30KM Kleinwagen.nimmt 2 cent pro Wurm min. 100 sonst geht er nicht buddeln
 Petri  von Kalli aus Döse


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Das ist ja saugünstig für die Arbeit nur 2Euro!


----------



## Gringopuma

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ahoi aus Cuxhaven
Heringe ab Mitte März wenig,dann Ende März  bis ende April mal mehr mal weniger,
Kannst 12 oder mehr haken fischen,aber meistens einzelfänge,dubletten wenig ,selten3
Meisten fischen mit 2 Vorfächern also 12 Haken
Weiches Glittermaterial aber  wichtig
Beste Erfolge  Askari Haken  Blau oder Grün  oder Mehrfarbig.
Hering kommt in Schärmen  und oft spärlich,

Gruss  aus Cux  von Kalli  ( GringoPuma / Skat-Nick )


----------



## Jennic

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Gringopuma schrieb:


> Ahoi aus Cuxhaven
> Heringe ab Mitte März wenig,dann Ende März  bis ende April mal mehr mal weniger,
> Kannst 12 oder mehr haken fischen,aber meistens einzelfänge,dubletten wenig ,selten3
> Meisten fischen mit 2 Vorfächern also 12 Haken
> Weiches Glittermaterial aber  wichtig
> Beste Erfolge  Askari Haken  Blau oder Grün  oder Mehrfarbig.
> Hering kommt in Schärmen  und oft spärlich,
> 
> Gruss  aus Cux  von Kalli  ( GringoPuma / Skat-Nick )



wie sieht das mit stint aus? wann kommen die denn?


----------



## Gringopuma

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ahoi  Stint gibbet eigentlich das ganze Jahr über.
Wird aber meist ab Oktober -Januar .Februar  in  etwas mehr  Menge ( lese nicht in Grossen Mengen  )  gefangen
Heringspaternoster mit gekochter Krabbe oder Stintfleisch.auf Haken garnieren und ca 30-50 Gr. Gewicht
Gruss  Kalli / GringoPuma


----------



## Jennic

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Gringopuma schrieb:


> Ahoi  Stint gibbet eigentlich das ganze Jahr über.
> Wird aber meist ab Oktober -Januar .Februar  in  etwas mehr  Menge ( lese nicht in Grossen Mengen  )  gefangen
> Heringspaternoster mit gekochter Krabbe oder Stintfleisch.auf Haken garnieren und ca 30-50 Gr. Gewicht
> Gruss  Kalli / GringoPuma



danke für die info


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Gringopuma schrieb:


> Ahoi aus Cuxhaven
> Heringe ab Mitte März wenig,dann Ende März  bis ende April mal mehr mal weniger,
> Kannst 12 oder mehr haken fischen,aber meistens einzelfänge,dubletten wenig ,selten3
> Meisten fischen mit 2 Vorfächern also 12 Haken
> Weiches Glittermaterial aber  wichtig
> Beste Erfolge *Askari Haken Blau* oder Grün  oder Mehrfarbig.
> Hering kommt in Schärmen  und oft spärlich,
> 
> Gruss  aus Cux  von Kalli  ( GringoPuma / Skat-Nick )



Moin Gringopuma,
hast Du da mal einen Link von?
Kann da keine blauen Paternoster finden...oder gab es die dort vor ein paar Jahren mal?

Gruß Nask


----------



## Maren1989

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo zusammen 

Bin vom 6.5 bis zum 8.5 in Otterndorf und würde auch dort angeln. Brauche ich dafür besondere Papiere/Erlaubnisscheine usw.?

Bietet eventuell auch jemand Kuttertouren an?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten im vorraus, 

Maren


----------



## Jens

*AW: Cuxhaven*

moinsen.
bin nächste woche in cuxhaven und wollte ein wenig mit der spinrute auf mefo und hornhecht los.
kann mir da jemand sagen,wie es zur zeit ausschaut und wo evtl etwas zu holen ist?


----------



## walhaken

*AW: Cuxhaven*

wie sieht es denn anfang august aus wo hab ich die besten fangchanchen zwischen 10 und 15uhr andere zeit geht nicht 4 stunden hinfahrt 4 stunden rückfahrt mit zug und mit was für montagen und ködern ?


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*



walhaken schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn anfang august aus wo hab ich die besten fangchanchen zwischen 10 und 15uhr andere zeit geht nicht 4 stunden hinfahrt 4 stunden rückfahrt mit zug und mit was für montagen und ködern ?



Ganz ehrlich...
das lohnt sich nicht #6


----------



## walhaken

*AW: Cuxhaven*

aber gibt es geringe chachen auf dorsch oder eine platte


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Auf Platte selbstverständlich. In deinem Gebiet kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber im Raum Cuxhaven, Altenbruch, Otterndorf sollte dies kein Problem darstellen.

Dorsch kannst du aber vergessen, das wird nichts.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Ende August eine Woche in Otterndorf im Urlaub und wollte dabei auch ein wenig angeln gehen. Keine großen Touren, eher abends oder morgens ein paar Stündchen.

Ich bin in erster Linie Spinnfischer, Brandungsangeln fällt z.B. mangels Gerätschaften und Transportkapazität aus. Ich hatte zwei Ecken zum Spinnfischen ins Auge gefasst: Den "See Achtern Diek" und die Medem. Im See würde ich es eher mit ein paar Oberflächenködern und Jerkbaits auf Hecht versuchen, in der Medem mit Gufis oder Wobblern auf Zander und Barsch. Passt das von Ansatz her? Gibt es für die zwei Gewässer "Hot Spots", die Ihr mir verraten könnt oder "Top-Köder"? Oder gibt es eine andere Ecke, wo ich unbedingt angeln sollte (z.B. Ellbe, Oste oder am Meer)? Zwischen Otterndorf und Cuxhaven gibt es ja einige Molen, kann man da mit der Spinnrute vielleicht Makrelen o.ä. erwischen? Oder sollte ich mich dann doch lieber aufs Süßwasser konzentrieren?

Würde mich über den ein oder anderen Tipp freuen. Viele Grüße und Danke schonmal,
Michael


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Guten Tag,

vom Grundsatz alles richtig. #6

Im See Achtern Diek hast du gute Chancen auf Hecht. Falls dies nicht klappt, bitte Kleinstköder für die zahlreichen Barsche mitbringen. Aber das sind fast ausschließlich Expemplare bis 20cm. Also mehr Just4Fun. Zander ist dort momentan sehr mau.

Dem Hadelner Kanal würde ich auch noch etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken, sofern es deine Zeit zulässt. Hecht, Zander & Barsch sind dort zu fangen - habe ich gehört :q.

Mit deiner Spinruten solltest du dich aber ausschließlich aufs Süßwasser konzentrieren, alles andere wäre Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Alles klar, danke für die Antwort. Den Kanal werde ich auch mal ins Auge fassen. Komme ich an Medem und am Kanal eigentlich mit kürzeren Spinnruten um die 2m auch zurecht? Die langen Exemplare kommen sich beim Transport mit den Hunden im Kofferraum und der Frau auf dem Beifahrersitz in die Quere, und in beiden Fällen verlieren die Ruten 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Die Kanäle sind nicht breit, da langt eine 2m Rute vollkommen aus.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich dachte eher wegen Uferbewuchs, aber das hättest Du mir ja wohl auch gesagt  Danke nochmal. Ich fang schon langsam an, die Tage zu zählen, bin absolut urlaubsreif...


----------



## ORKA1977

*AW: Cuxhaven*

_*HI
ich habe vor in der nächsten Zeit mal nach CUX zum angeln zu fahren.
Am liebsten irgendwo im Hafengebiet.
Da ich dort noch nie geangelt habe,interessiert´s mich was man in dieser Zeit dort so fängt und wo genau.
Mfg.*_


----------



## Sport_fischer

*AW: Cuxhaven*

die plattfischsaison geht bald wieder los. fahr lieber an den strand von altenbruch'!


----------



## ORKA1977

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wo kriege ich denn Wattwürmer gekauft?
Was nimmst du für Angelgerät?
Mfg.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin,
als Erstes solltest  Du dir unbedingt einen Tiedenkalender beschaffen,denn die beste Zeit ist von  auflaufend-bis Anfang ablaufend Wasser...also max.6-7Std. 

Wattwürmer gibt es hier leider nirgendwo zu kaufen,musst Du wohl oder übel selbst ans Werk...also Grabforke nicht vergessen. 
Prima eignet sich dafür hier der Strandabschnitt in Döse,direkt zwischen den Buhnen beim Kugelbake Denkmal. 
Eine andere Alternative wären sonst noch frische Nordseekrabben,welche  man hier in jedem Fischladen kaufen kann(Preis liegt so etwa um die  0,80cent pro 100g ungepult) 
Ungepulte Krabben haben den Vorteil,dass sie besser aufm Haken halten und somit auch mehrere Würfe überstehen. 
Aber ich persönlich kaufe sie mir hauptsächlich nur dann,wenn es mit den  Gezeiten nicht ganz hinhaut dh.wenn es fürs Watti graben schon zu spät  ist,oder ich keine mehr auf Vorrat habe. 
Für das Anködern beiderlei Arten bevorzuge ich immer eine  Wurmnadel...geht leichter,sauberer und vor Allem schneller von der Hand,wenn es mal drauf ankommt.

Empfehlen kann ich  dir hier den Amerikahafen(Lenzkai,wenn keine oder wenig Schiffe  anliegen),den Fährhafen (jetzt bald zur Klieschensaison sehr zu empfehlen) und die komplette,anliegende  Grimmershörnbucht...Letzteres eignet sich gut auf Flunder! 

Für die Angelei  dort bevorzuge ich Feederruten mit einer Länge von 4,20m und einem  WG.bis 180g,wobei das Blei natürlich nicht so schwer gewählt werden  muss,also ab 100g aufwärz,je nach Angelplatz,Wind und Strömung usw. 
Ausserdem eine 0,35er Mono Hauptschnur auf einer mittleren,salzwasserbeständigen Stationärrolle. 
Die Vorfächer,meist Nachläufermontagen,binde ich mir selber und auf  Schnickschnack am System verzichte ich ganz,denn hier ist weniger meist  mehr. 
Höchstenfalls mal ein paar Fluo oder 1-2 Auftriebsperlen vorm 1/0er Haken,aber das wars dann auch schon. 
Notfalls gibt es hier bei Zoo&Co auch Fertigsysteme zu kaufen. 
Ein Brandungsdreibein wäre auch hier von Vorteil.

Sehr gute Fänge  hatte ich bis jetzt immer dann,wenn anlandiger Wind aus Richtung W/NW  und die auflaufend Wasserphase in die Abenddämmerung/Nacht fielen,vor  Allem in den Herbst und Wintermonaten.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Wobblerfan

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Tach Nask7 ! Guter Bericht #6  . Was hälst Du von Altenbruch ?  Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen,war dort 1-2 Mal vor etwa 3 Jahren und war nicht so prall.
Wobei es ein Stück weiter,am Müggendorfer Strandabschnitt 
m E.letztes Jahr besser lief.


----------



## black bull

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin. in altenbruch gabs mal einige sehr gute stellen zum fischen auf platte..war dort seit 2 jahren net mehr..aber als ich dort ware immer mit mindestens 4 gute platte..is aber sehr stark mit wollhandkrabben besetztes gebiet... nach 10 min waren die haken blank trotz ködernadel!!!! pack nur das nötigste ein und lauf ruhig nen stück richtung ott...um so länger der weg um so größer die fische meistens xD.. wie siehts an der kugelbake aus ?????


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



black bull schrieb:


> Moin. in altenbruch gabs mal einige sehr gute stellen zum fischen auf platte..war dort seit 2 jahren net mehr..aber als ich dort ware immer mit mindestens 4 gute platte..is aber sehr stark mit wollhandkrabben besetztes gebiet... nach 10 min waren die haken blank trotz ködernadel!!!! pack nur das nötigste ein und lauf ruhig nen stück richtung ott...um so länger der weg um so größer die fische meistens xD.wie siehts an der kugelbake aus?????



Gut,auch keinerlei Müll und so


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Was läuft zur Zeit in Cuxhaven? Die Platten
sind ja alle in Hamburg!


----------



## schneckel

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin Leute,

ich wolle mal wissen, ob man in CUX auch ohne Fischereischein angeln darf (ich habe einen FS aber mein Frauchen möchte auch gern Platten fangen).

Gruss S.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin

Nein braucht man nicht meines Wissens nach, auch keine Angelkarte. Fahre seit über 15 Jahren da hoch und wurde nie kontrolliert. Da angelt wirklich jeder, auch kleine Kinder und nichts passiert. Erfahrungsgemäß siehts zu der Jahreszeit aber eher nicht ganz so gut aus mit ordenlichen Platten.


----------



## schneckel

*AW: Cuxhaven*



D1985 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nein braucht man nicht meines Wissens nach, auch keine Angelkarte. Fahre seit über 15 Jahren da hoch und wurde nie kontrolliert. Da angelt wirklich jeder, auch kleine Kinder und nichts passiert. Erfahrungsgemäß siehts zu der Jahreszeit aber eher nicht ganz so gut aus mit ordenlichen Platten.



THX für die schnelle Anwort,

Wann ist denn eine gute Zeit in CUX #c?

Gruss S.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Am Besten ist so September - November und März - April für Platte im Hafen, jedenfalls für Flunder, Kliesche. Die fängt man zu der Jahreszeit mit Krabbenfleisch oft besser als mit Wattwurm. Schollen fängt man sehr gut Ende April und Mai, allerdings sind 90% viel zu klein.

Jetzt im Sommer kann man gut Stint, kleine - mittlere Wittlinge und Aal fangen. Mit etwas Glück beisst auch mal ein Hornhecht oder Wolfsbarsch. Ab und zu sind auch Meeräschen da.


----------



## Skarne

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo Cuxhavener,
Wollte am Wochenende mal nach Cuxhaven düsen.  Leider bin ich nach allem was ich im www und in anglerboard gelesen hab  nicht mehr so sicher, wo man im Hafen angeln darf. Es scheint sich da  immer mal wieder was zu ändern. Wäre nett wenn jemand helfen könnte.  Werde schon genug mit der Kälte kämpfen und hab dann keine Lust auch  noch von den Gesetzeshütern gestresst zu werden.
VG
Skarne


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Würde einfach zur Schleuse fahren. Da kann man bis auf die gesperrten Bereiche überall angeln. Die Bereiche kann man auch nicht zufällig übersehen, weil die komplett mit Gitter zu sind.


----------



## Skarne

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort?
Geht denn derzeit was in Cuxhaven oder ist es doch zu kalt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Einige Plattfische müssten eigentlich drin sein. Die beissen gut auf Krabbenfleisch. Vielleicht meldet sich noch wer der in letzter Zeit los war und kann genaueres sagen.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Will das Ganze hier mal wiederbeleben. Will dieses Jahr die Nordsee als Angelrevier neu entdecken. Habe bis vor ca. 10 Jahren regelmäßig in Cuxhaven, Büsum, Norderney usw. gefischt. Cuxhaven ist für mich in knapp 2 Std. zu erreichen, also fast wie Brötchenholen. 

An euch Cuxhavener: Hat von euch schonmal jemand mit dem Buttlöffel und Watti in den Hafenbecken gefischt? Müsste dafür doch wunderbar geeignet sein. Sandgrund und Butt vorhanden. Habe vor das auszuprobieren und hoffe es hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Cuxhaven*



derporto schrieb:


> An euch Cuxhavener: Hat von euch schonmal jemand mit dem Buttlöffel und Watti in den Hafenbecken gefischt? Müsste dafür doch wunderbar geeignet sein. Sandgrund und Butt vorhanden. Habe vor das auszuprobieren und hoffe es hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen gemach.



Moin Dennis.
Den Gedanken habe ich mir seit Langem auch schon mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen,bin aber leider bisher nie dazu gekommen es auszuprobieren.
Habe mir gerade gestern erst ein paar 35g Buttlöffel zum testen bestellt und bin gespannt,ob die sich hier bei uns an der Nordsee bzw. in den Häfen,auch als fängig erweisen werden.
Ausserdem wäre man viel flexibler als mit schwerem Gerät.
Werde es demnächst beiläufig zur Heringssaison testen und berichten.

Grüße


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo liebe Lüt!
Ich will einige Tage nach Cuxhaven kommen
ich hoffe der Sauger ist nicht jeden Tag unterwegs!
Vielleicht kann man an den Anleger ran!

Gruß Anguilla#h


----------



## derporto

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Moin Dennis.
> Den Gedanken habe ich mir seit Langem auch schon mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen,bin aber leider bisher nie dazu gekommen es auszuprobieren.
> Habe mir gerade gestern erst ein paar 35g Buttlöffel zum testen bestellt und bin gespannt,ob die sich hier bei uns an der Nordsee bzw. in den Häfen,auch als fängig erweisen werden.
> Ausserdem wäre man viel flexibler als mit schwerem Gerät.
> Werde es demnächst beiläufig zur Heringssaison testen und berichten.
> 
> Grüße


 
Gerade erst deine Antwort auf meinen Post gelesen. Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Wie gesagt, eigentlich müsste es wunderbar funktionieren. In den Ostseehäfen und Seebrücken ist es immer eine wunderbare Sache mit leichtem Gerät die Sandbänke abzufischen. Und der Erfolg spricht eigentlich immer Bände.

Von daher: Ich bin gespannt!

Petri!


----------



## no-problem

*AW: Cuxhaven*

ich finde im netz irgendwie keine telefonnummer von einem angelladen in cuxhaven will da montag oder dienstag hin ...hier kann mir bestimmt jemand weiter helfen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Schmidt & Jürgens KG, Präsident-Herwig-Strasse 61-64 in Cuxhaven, Telefon 0472123316


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Was willst du denn kaufen ? ,bei Schmidt und Jürgens giebt es nicht so besonders gute Sachen ,da wäre eher der Kiebitzmarkt in Otterndorf etwas ,war letzt erst da und habe mich gewundert das die so gute Angelsachen haben ,sogar fürs Drop shot Angeln haben die das volle Programm ,ansonsten das beste Angelgeschäft ist in Bremerhaven Fishermans Friend sonnst kann man hier im weiten Umkreis alles vergessen


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Kann ich auch in Cuxhaven Tobiasfische bekommen?
Wenn ja lohnt sich es dort mit diesen Fisch?|kopfkrat


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich glaube die giebt es in Cuxhaven nicht ,kleine Fische bekommt mann ,ich habe vor langer Zeit mal welche gekauft die ich allerdings im Süßwasser auf Hecht eingesetzt habe ,ich glaube das waren Sardellen ,ich würde aber eher Fetzen nehmen ,die kann mann aus Heringen oder Plattfischen schneiden und die giebt es an jeder Ecke im Hafen


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Danke Michael!#6


----------



## Michi1508

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Guten Morgen 

Ich habe mal eine frage.
Wie verhält es sich bei recht starken Wind und das Angel in Hafen.
Kann da man was fangen oder nicht?

MFG
Michi


----------



## Michi1508

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin, moin

Wer ist am Samstag im Hafen von Cuxhavenim Hafen zu finden?
Würde mich sehr wenn ich den einen oder andern sehen würde. 

MFG Michi


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wattwürmer kann man im Hafen bei Schmitt und Jürgens  bestellen oder man gräbt sie selber ,gute Stelle war früher der Duhner Strand ,weis aber nicht ob sich da was geändert hat ,zuletzt habe ich da vor ca 15 Jahren gegraben ,stabile Grabeforke ist Pflicht ,man kann sich aber auch ein paar Heringe kaufen und nimmt Fetzen ist noch einfacher


----------



## Michi1508

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo liebe mit Angler

Ich habe mal jetzt eine frage.
Ich bin jetzt seit knapp 3 Wochen unter wegs im Hafen.
Habe bis jetzt nichts gefangen auser eine kleine Sprotte sonst Kabben und Krebse füttern.#q

Was habe ich flasch?

Ich habe meine Angel alle auf Grund holle immer Tauwümer geholt und auch Stintte geholle, nichts mal garnichts.:r

Ich sage jetzt schon mal danke für die Antworten 

MFG

Michi

Edit: Heute will ich noch mal los und mir Krabben und nen Hering und damit will es heute noch mal versuchen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Naja Tauwurm ist eh fürn A. Besorge Wattwürmer, dann klappt das auch besser


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Plattfische fängt man eigentlich immer ,ich habe öfters in Otterndorf am Leuchtturm geangelt ,da wo das Jugendlager ist ,da habe ich nur Tauwürmer genommen und immer gut Aale und Flundern gefangen ,da mus man allerdings die Gezeiten beachten ,ich bin der Flut auf den Buhnen immer entgegen gegangen und dann langsam zurück ,nicht ganz ungefährlich ,ein dicker schneller Dampfer der tief im Wasser liegt macht ganz schön Wellen und man landet ruck zuck im Wasser


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hi Michi,

ich würde dir auch zu Wattwürmern oder Seeringlern raten. Tauwürmer fangen dann, wenn Du sie im Wasser bewegst, spricht mit Buttlöffel oder halt beim Aalangeln.

Schau mal ob du bei dir von einem Fischer frische Sandaale bekommst, die sind auch ein super Köder


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ja Buttöfel wäre mal ne Alternative da ich ja seit langem nur noch Spinnfischen gehe ,ich habe schon mal die umliegenden Angelläden danach abgesucht bin aber nirgens fündig geworden ,ich gebe mir mal nen ruck und bestelle mir ein paar und dann geht es Spinnfischen auf Butt :vik:

Edit : so bestellt und zwar diese http://www.amazon.de/Buttl%C3%B6ffel-Set-6-Stck-30g/dp/B009251ETU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1601XA0CSFT7FVNP1FFK  ,mal sehen 30 gramm dürften für den Hafen reichen ,mit Glück habe ich sie bis zum Wochende


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Cuxhaven*

berichte mal bitte wie das angeln mit den loeffeln im hafen klappt, danke


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Im letzten Jahr habe ich am Hafen Plattfisch gefangen und zwar mit einer Drop-Shot Montage und Wattwurm dran. Direkt an der Mauer abgelassen und gezuppelt. Viele der Fische waren allerdings klein (besonders die Schollen)

Ich fahre ja schon seit ca 20 Jahren da hoch und habe gemerkt, das es allgemein irgendwie immer schlechter wird. Damals habe ich im Frühjahr sehr viele Plattfische erwischt und auch einige Dorsche...ein Paternoster mit 4 Haken war oftmals voll besetzt und die hatten auch meistens eine gute Größe. Heute kann man froh sein, wenn man überhaupt was vernünftiges fängt. Ein Problem ist wohl das einfach alles mitgenommen wird...auch Fische von denen nicht einmal die Katze satt wird.


----------



## Michi1508

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo erst einmal danke für Antworten.

Ich habe mir heute mal Krabben gehollt und dachte zu erst das es auch wieder nichts wird, aber nun habe ich doch gleich zwei Butt gefangen


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Gratulation Michi


----------



## YakuzaInk

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin zusammen,

bin mitte Oktober für 3 Tage in Cuxhaven und wollte auch abends bissl fischen gehen... habe mir jetzt aus Interesse (kein witz) alle 39 Seiten hier durchgelesen 

Mir fiel dabei auf, dass immer nur die Rede von meeresfischen ist nicht aber von Zander und co..

Das verstehe ich nicht ganz, gibts die bei euch nicht?
Der Amerikahafen z.b. ist ja mit der Elbe verbunden und da dort brackwasser ist, müsste das fürn Zander top sein...

Kann mich mal bitte jemand darüber aufklären warum da niemand bei euch drauf angelt?

(mich interessieren nur die gewässer wo ich nicht extra ne wochenkarte für brauche, sprich Hafen etc..)

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich habe noch nie von Zanderfängen in der Untererlbe gehört ,das Wasser ist da aber auch schon sehr Salzig ,es giebt aber ca 25 km von Cuxaven den Elbe Nebenfluß Oste und da giebt es auf alle Fälle auch Zander ,der untere Bereich der Oste gilt als Küstengewässer und ist frei beangelbar ,aber sehr schwierig da dort gewaltige Strömungen herschen ,man mus dort die Gezeiten beachten ,frei ist das Angeln auf alle Fälle bis Neuhaus Oste ,ca 30 Autominuten von Cuxhaven ,aber wie gesagt da ist schweres Gerät erforderlich bis auf die Kurze Zeit beim Gezeitenwechsel wo das Wasser steht


----------



## YakuzaInk

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ahh ok...

das das wasser da schon zu salzig ist kann natürlich gut sein.. würde das ganze auch erklären...

Ich war schon oft zum zanderangeln im Nordseekanal (Amsterdam) da hat man auch brackwasser... is allerdings nochmal n gutes stück land einwärts.


----------



## KBL

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hi
 Wremen liegt einen gutes Stück vor CUX direkt am Weserdeich/Wesermündung.
 Lohnt es sich dort bei passendem Wasserstand on den Buhnen aus auf Plattfisch zu angeln?


----------



## Dracu29

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Hallo zusammen, wir fahren im März für eine Woche nach Cuxhafen. Kann mir jemand berichten wie es im März so aussieht mit fängen und wo am besten man mal versuchen kann was zu fangen?

besten Dank!


----------



## .Sebastian.

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin, wohne seit kurzem arbeitsbedingt in Bederkesa. Angeltechnisch scheint es hier nicht so überragend zu sein - egal ob Süß- oder Salzwasser (vom Ufer).

Deshalb meine Frage, ob es jemanden im Umkreis gibt, der ab und zu auf die Nordsee hinaus fährt und mich mitnehmen würde? Ich beteilige mich an jeglichen anfallenden Kosten und wäre dankbar mal wieder ein paar Stunde am/auf dem Wasser verbringen zu können.
Gern auch per PN.
Danke vorab! 

Petri Heil!


----------



## anguilla 320

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Wie sieht es in Cuxhaven Aal mäßig aus 
Hamburg ist zur Zeit nicht so dolle|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin moin,

da hier seit über einem Jahr nichts mehr geschrieben wurde, traue ich mich als Ostseeangler einfach mal zu fragen, wie es denn im Bereich um Cuxhaven momentan mit der Angelei aussieht. Würde gerne mal an die Nordsee, um ein paar Platte zu fangen. Hooksiel/WHV und die Ostfriesischen Inseln sind mir aber ein wenig zu weit zum fahren.

Wie siehts mit den Gezeiten aus, was muss man beachten (hinsichtlich der Angelei, dass ich nicht wie ein Blöder aufs Watt rauslaufe um zu Fuß im Priel zu angeln, ist mir klar)? Wo darf ich mit einem normalen Fischereischein angeln?

Läuft in den Wintermonaten noch was anderes, außer Plattfisch? Vor einigen Jahren wurde in diesem Thread mal was von Meerofrelle geschrieben.

Wäre dankbar, ein paar Antworten zu erhalten!

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> da hier seit über einem Jahr nichts mehr geschrieben wurde, traue ich mich als Ostseeangler einfach mal zu fragen, wie es denn im Bereich um Cuxhaven momentan mit der Angelei aussieht. Würde gerne mal an die Nordsee, um ein paar Platte zu fangen. Hooksiel/WHV und die Ostfriesischen Inseln sind mir aber ein wenig zu weit zum fahren.
> 
> Wie siehts mit den Gezeiten aus, was muss man beachten (hinsichtlich der Angelei, dass ich nicht wie ein Blöder aufs Watt rauslaufe um zu Fuß im Priel zu angeln, ist mir klar)? Wo darf ich mit einem normalen Fischereischein angeln?
> 
> Läuft in den Wintermonaten noch was anderes, außer Plattfisch? Vor einigen Jahren wurde in diesem Thread mal was von Meerofrelle geschrieben.
> 
> Wäre dankbar, ein paar Antworten zu erhalten!
> 
> Gruß Marcel



Du wohnst in Geesthacht!? Fahr' an die Ostsee! 

Das wolltest Du jetzt sicherlich nicht hören, aber wenn Du es nicht gerade auf Wolfsbarsch oder Makrele (und die beiden Arten sind vom Festland auch ganz und gar nicht einfach zu erwischen - davon abgesehen wenn, dann natürlich auch nur im Sommer) abgesehen hast, wirst du auf alle anderen Arten eine vielfach höhere Chance an der Ostsee haben. 

Generell kann man in den Wintermonaten regelmäßig Plattfisch, Wittling, Dorsch und Stint an der dt. Nordsee fangen, wobei ich mich jetzt nicht explizit in Cuxhaven auskenne. Die Durchschnittsgrößen sind dazu in aller Regel ziemlich mager. Mefos sind aber ziemlich sicher wenn, dann Zufallsfänge... (oder die Spezis sind seeeehr verschwiegen)

Ich wohne direkt in Wilhelmshaven und war in den letzten 15 Jahren wesentlich häufiger in der Ostsee als in der Nordsee angeln!|rolleyes  - Davor hatte ich noch keinen Führer- und Angelschein (In der niedersächsischen Nordsee barucht man nämlich nur einen Personalausweis- soviel zu deiner anderen Frage) - Nur so als Denkanstoß!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Plattfische gehen das ganze Jahr , Gezeiten mus man nur außerhalb der Hafenbecken beachten , im Hafen kann man immer Angeln , Dorsche kenne ich auch nur vom hören und sagen , die kommen in den Wintermonaten aber wenn dann auch nur kleine , ich empfehle dir den Amerikahafen , da giebt es auch Meeräschen , die habe ich selber gesehen ,aber da das Pflanzenfresser sind nicht einfach zu beangeln und wohl auch eher im Sommer , da schwimmen die an der Oberfläche am Kai entlang und fressen wohl die Algen ,  Fischerreischein brauchst du keinen


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Fahr zur Ostsee, aber das hab ich ja schon hier Zig mal erwähnt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Angeln in Cux ist so ne Sache. 

War früher echt ein Paradies. Meist zwar nicht immer die größten Fische, dafür aber eine riesige Artenvielfalt. Meeräsche, Hornhecht, Wolfsbarsch, div. Plattfische (sogar Seezungen), Dorsch, Stint, Wittling, Knurrhahn, Aal, Aalmuttern, Stöcker, Hering, Seeskorpione und mehr. Damals konnte man sich auch noch recht frei bewegen bzw. angeln.

Heute ist so viel gesperrt (auch Stellen, die damals gut waren) und es macht irgendwie nicht mehr so viel Spaß da zu angeln. Allgemein sieht man da auch deutlich weniger Angler als früher. Mittlerweile würde ich den Fischbestand als eher schlecht bezeichnen.

Ein paar Plattfische könnte man jetzt wohl erwischen (da würde ich aber eher zur Schleuse gehen), aber sonst...

Wenn man nicht nur allein aufs Angeln aus ist wär es aber zumindest eine interessante Gegend.


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Du hast es 100% auf n Punkt gebracht.  Es lohnt sich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr. Hatte früher auch meine Platten täglich,jetzt fängt man 0-2 stk . Es ist alles verbaut,oder auch zu flach geworden in Hafeneinfahrten ( otterndorf ) Süßwasserangeln lohnt sich bei uns, Salzwasser nur noch Ostsee !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ja Plattfisch war früher besonders gut. Damals teilweise mit selbstgebautem 4-Haken Paternoster geangelt....20-30 Min drin gelassen und voll wieder rausgeholt. Das war immer kurz vor der Schleuse (jetzt seit einigen Jahren eh gesperrt) 

Am Amerikahafen zwischen Wasserschutzpolizei und Einfahrt oder in diesem kleinen Becken : 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Cu...0x426cf7763006b30!8m2!3d53.859336!4d8.6879057

gabs auch immer Dorsche und Aal (sogar tagsüber) Teilweise wurden auch Makrelen gefangen. Waren tolle Zeiten, aber leider schon länger vorbei...

Süßwasser war ich da oben noch nicht, abgesehen von einem 2m breiten Graben wo es Aal gab und mal am FoPu. Probiere ich eventuell nächstes Jahr mal aus, falls ich mal wieder da bin.


----------



## takezo

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin.
Also ich bin immer recht erschüttert wie schlecht die Nordsee hier gemacht wird. Kann sicherlich mangels Erfahrung bzgl. der angelei bei Cuxhaven nicht mitreden aber bei uns in der Nordsee fangen wir eigentlich ganz gut. Letztes Jahr haben wir z.b im Winter immer unsere Fische gefangen,  auch mal in 3, 4 Std. 20-25 Platte ordentlich Wittling  u hin u wieder mal Dorsche. 
Im Sommer haben wir haufenweise meeräschen u von den Inseln Wolfsbarsche. Bei den Makrelen ist es mal besser u mal schlechter aber trotzdem kann man seinen Fisch fangen wenn man den hintern mal hochbekommt u es (evtl auch mal was neues..) versucht...
Aber fährt man alle schön an die Ostsee dann tritt mir hier auch keiner auf die füsse:q


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Tja und in Cuxhaven /otterndorf und so ist nichts mehr los.  Ich fahre nicht ohne Grund mehrfach im Jahr zur Ostsee.  Aale gibt es noch. Butt ist hier fast nichts mehr.


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Ich war schon länger nicht mehr an der Unterelbe aber ein Bekannter sagte mir erst kürzlich das in Otterndorf in Höhe Elbterassen gut Aale gefangen wurden , ich selber war immer direkt am Glamayerstack und da gab es immer reichlich Aale und auch Plattfische , dahinn ist es allerdings ein langer Fußmarsch


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Moin Leude!

Es gibt  hier das Thema Butt im Hamburger Hafen!

Und die Leute fangen!

Ergo müssen die Butts irgendwie die Elbe hoch! 

Und die Stelle wo sie dicht unter Land langziehen muss man suchen! 

Ausprobieren ist angesagt! 

Wäre ich da in der Nähe würde meine Logik sagen Tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite könnts bringen!

Hab mir grad das vom Glamayerstack durchgelesen und ich würd sagen Bingo! 
Jetzt heißt es nur noch angreifen! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Der Glameyerstack war immer gut , man brauchte nichtmal Rutenständer , man stellte die Ruten einfach an den Zaun , ich bin immer mit einer Rute dem Wasser entgegengelaufen und mit steigenden Wasser langsam zurück , so konnte man nochmal eine Stunde herrausholen , aber  wie ich jetzt sehe darf man den Stack nicht mehr betreten , war auch nicht ganz ungefährlich https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glameyer_Stack


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin Leude!
> 
> Es gibt  hier das Thema Butt im Hamburger Hafen!
> 
> Und die Leute fangen!
> 
> Ergo müssen die Butts irgendwie die Elbe hoch!
> 
> Und die Stelle wo sie dicht unter Land langziehen muss man suchen!
> 
> Ausprobieren ist angesagt!
> 
> Wäre ich da in der Nähe würde meine Logik sagen Tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite könnts bringen!
> 
> Hab mir grad das vom Glamayerstack durchgelesen und ich würd sagen Bingo!
> Jetzt heißt es nur noch angreifen!
> 
> Biss die Tage HH




Ich angel hier seit über 30 Jahren, und jetzt will hier einer aus der ferne uns Erzählen wo man die Fische findet :q
In hamburg gibt es auch keine Seehunde die hier bei uns überall schwimmen,ausserdem wird ja noch gefangen,nur nicht mehr wie früher ! Also können die stellen wohl nicht so verkehrt sein.
Glamayerstack ist gut, der Grund warum man ihn nicht betreten darf ist doch eindeutig. Fahrt hin, geht bis zur Spitze und guckt ins Wasser,wer da reinfällt ist wenig später auf Helgoland . An der Spitze sind mein ich irgendwas mit 4 Knoten Strom. 
Otterndorf Hafen war sehr gut damals,leider nur noch vorne in der einfahrt bei NW 40 cm tief .


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Cuxhaven*

Jau und der böse Seehund is es!!!


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Cuxhaven*

moin

eigentlich schade,  dass man am meer wohnt
aber zum angeln dann auf die andere seite fährt 
(fahren muss).

(obwohl  die ostsee natürlich auch ein schönes revier ist)

bei dorschen in der nordsee hört man das ja nicht um ersten mal,
da der bestand wohl vor jahren zusammengebrochen ist.

aber woran liegts bei den anderen fischarten....
verschlickung/ausbaggern/überfischung ??


die verbauung / bzw. wenig zutritts möglichkeiten
machen das angeln sicherlich auch nicht leichter..
(ist mir in einigen städten dort auch aufgefallen)


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Cuxhaven*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Jau und der böse Seehund is es!!!



Der frisst einen sehr grossen bestand weg ja ! Komm her und zeig uns den Fisch hier. Die liegen und schwimmen vor den einfahrten rum.  


Ja verbauung,verschlickung . In otterndorf zb gab es damals reichlich stinte, heute mit Glück am Tag 2 stk auf der senke . Das gleiche gilt für kleine Butt, bis 5 cm, kaum noch welche da. Das gleiche sieht in Cuxhaven nicht anders aus ! Aber ab stade fangen sie sehr gut stinte.


----------

